# Adorable April 2021 Reveals Post Here



## Bumbles

Happy April all and Happy Easter for this weekend! It’s been so lovely and exciting to see everyones BTP and watercolour goodies along with the other LV purchases you’ve all been getting. I know this month is going to be another exciting month full of amazing reveals!!

So let’s get started!!! Happy Shoping all!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Not a bag purchase but I couldn’t resist these sunnies! They’re weighty and feel very well made.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy April everyone! Good Easter wishes this weekend. I’m excited to see your beautiful spring reveals and a Happy Birthday to our April babies 

Thanks for starting this thread, LVoely @Bumbles !


----------



## Marmotte

My picks
By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Bumbles

Marmotte said:


> My picks
> By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!
> View attachment 5041354
> View attachment 5041355
> View attachment 5041356


Those are so pretty especially the multi pochette


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5041367


Gorgeous! So pretty and bright


----------



## Darlin'

I just picked up three out of four 




I had pre-ordered the City Keepall and Multi Colour PO, luckily they were both available for me to pick up today. Got too excited and accidentally added the belt to my order, whoops


----------



## Bumbles

Darlin' said:


> I just picked up three out of four
> 
> View attachment 5041480
> 
> 
> I had pre-ordered the City Keepall and Multi Colour PO, luckily they were both available for me to pick up today. Got too excited and accidentally added the belt to my order, whoops
> 
> View attachment 5041494
> 
> View attachment 5041491
> 
> View attachment 5041502
> 
> View attachment 5041503


Stunning, esp the PO colours! So pretty and bright. Enjoy!


----------



## luxfishin

Just received in mail.  Oldie but goodie..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Marmotte said:


> My picks
> By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!
> View attachment 5041354
> View attachment 5041355
> View attachment 5041356


Looks great on you M  Congrats on your BTP choices!
*Yay we’re going to be bob twins


----------



## niceguyKBOS

New camera bag!


----------



## DrTr

niceguyKBOS said:


> New camera bag!
> 
> View attachment 5041868
> View attachment 5041869


Yay - it looks like you got your preferred size. Love it!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> New camera bag!
> 
> View attachment 5041868
> View attachment 5041869


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## LRG

Just received this in the mail today - Toiletry Pouch 15. Still waiting on the 26 to arrive.


----------



## eena1230

Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....


----------



## SeattleGal93

My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers


----------



## Loriad

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


Gorgeous! What bag is this?


----------



## mariliz11

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


That looks like a larger version of my vintage Vavin PM. Which model is it? Lovely, good buy!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! What bag is this?


Thanks! It’s the Luco tote.


----------



## SeattleGal93

mariliz11 said:


> That looks like a larger version of my vintage Vavin PM. Which model is it? Lovely, good buy!!


Thank you! Yes, very similar to the Vavin! It’s the Luco tote.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968


Happy anniversary! Your DH’s gift choice is lovely, congrats


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968


Happy Anniversary! Your hubby is so thoughtful and has great taste!


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy anniversary! Your DH’s gift choice is lovely, congrats


Thank you dear @MyBelongs to Louis! It’s a very thoughtful gift and I’m glad he got me something I really like  so lucky because he supports my LV addiction hahaha


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your hubby is so thoughtful and has great taste!


Thank you sweetie @Bumbles! I’m thrilled he got me something I’ve been eyeing for a while.. I’m excited to use it


----------



## bbkctpf

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5041367


How do you like this?! This was one item I was interested in but I didn’t end up preordering!


----------



## bbkctpf

DrTr said:


> Yay - it looks like you got your preferred size. Love it!  Looks great on you.


This is so cute on you! I didn’t know the city keepall was “speedy size”.  Is this leather or canvas?  Would you say this is around the size of speedy 30?


----------



## gagabag

bbkctpf said:


> How do you like this?! This was one item I was interested in but I didn’t end up preordering!


It’s very light, perfect for when I’m stuck in a blasting AC during summer. The colours are very happy!


----------



## Leena.212

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5041367


Beautiful colors. Love this watercolor print


----------



## Leena.212

eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968


Love the look of monogram against black trim. Great choice. Happy anniversary!


----------



## bulabalabibi

I just wasn't into small bags any more and sold all of them (including 3 Eva's- I had 1 in each pattern), I think I must've been possessed when I bought this:



 Now I'm frantically trying to buy skirts and tops that come with pockets as my phone doesn't fit


----------



## eena1230

Leena.212 said:


> Love the look of monogram against black trim. Great choice. Happy anniversary!


Thanks sweetie @Leena.212  it’s a cute bag, can’t wait to use it


----------



## iferodi

bulabalabibi said:


> I just wasn't into small bags any more and sold all of them (including 3 Eva's- I had 1 in each pattern), I think I must've been possessed when I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 5042297
> 
> Now I'm frantically trying to buy skirts and tops that come with pockets as my phone doesn't fit


It's SOOOO beautiful/cute/adorable though! Is there a larger version?


----------



## Spellwriter

By the pool “marshmallow” bag!

my first bag purchase in TWO YEARS!!! I went in a no-buy after treating myself to the Celine “medium” Big Bag right before Phoebe Philo left, and was content with my collection...until I saw this.


I love her so much!!!


----------



## bulabalabibi

iferodi said:


> It's SOOOO beautiful/cute/adorable though! Is there a larger version?



There is..... the MM is much more functional but it's a _completely _different look. I tried to like it due to practicality but screw that


----------



## Iamminda

eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968



Happy Anniversary  — such a beautiful bag.  You are blessed with such a sweet DH (and if I remember correctly, a sweet DS too).  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## gagabag

Did not really buy it but officially “acquired” it today 
DH got gifted this pouch for Xmas and has not used it. Been eyeing it since and he finally agreed to give it to me, yay! Fits in my NF, too!


----------



## 23adeline

I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient  
I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
1) BTP Kirigami 
	

		
			
		

		
	




After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours 
2) BTP MPA
	

		
			
		

		
	



The blue is so clean and bright


The lining is fabric with stripes

3) Toiletry 26 Raffia


LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to keep as collection,it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab 




4) BTP Tiny Backpack 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It fits quite a lot




The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody

Group photo


----------



## gagabag

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to collect , it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


Lovely pre-Easter surprise! Enjoy! 
Do you think the Airpods pro will fit in the round purse in MPA?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to collect , it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


Thank you for the pics of all your cuties and particularly of the tiny backpack. You know what ? I will only have it on Tuesday!!!! Useless to live in France !!!!!! I am a little disappointed that the strap is too short to be used crossbody. 
Anyway it seems so cute and fits you well well.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you for the pics of all your cuties and particularly of the tiny backpack. You know what ? I will only have it on Tuesday!!!! Useless to live in France !!!!!! I am a little disappointed that the strap is too short to be used crossbody.
> Anyway it seems so cute and fits you well well.


Can’t wait to see your review !
The strap is too short for me because I’m quite tall, as an Asian , 5ft7
But we can either put 3 pieces out of 4 straps, (not nice at one joining), it will be like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
or use other strap


----------



## 23adeline

gagabag said:


> Lovely pre-Easter surprise! Enjoy!
> Do you think the Airpods pro will fit in the round purse in MPA?


Let me try it out tonight and get back to you


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Can’t wait to see your review !
> The strap is too short for me because I’m quite tall, as an Asian , 5ft7
> But we can either put 3 pieces out of 4 straps, (not nice at one joining), it will be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use other strap
> View attachment 5042483


Oh thank you for the new pics. Ok good idea with an other strap. I am 5ft5/6. 
1,67 cm. 
I can’t wait until Tuesday!!!!


----------



## cielopark

My early Birthday gift and 10yrs anniv gift from my DH. im inlove! ♥️ Im dont for the next 10yrs.


----------



## nesia69

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to keep as collection,it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


OMG so gorgeous   Does the mini backpack fit iphone?


----------



## 23adeline

nesia69 said:


> OMG so gorgeous   Does the mini backpack fit iphone?


Yes, even the max should be no problem


----------



## bbcerisette66

cielopark said:


> My early Birthday gift and 10yrs anniv gift from my DH. im inlove! ♥ Im dont for the next 10yrs.
> 
> View attachment 5042491
> View attachment 5042492


So cute


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to keep as collection,it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


Everything looks gorgeous!!    Thanks for sharing and enjoy!!!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Can’t wait to see your review !
> The strap is too short for me because I’m quite tall, as an Asian , 5ft7
> But we can either put 3 pieces out of 4 straps, (not nice at one joining), it will be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use other strap
> View attachment 5042483


Read my mind! Thanks for the wimb and try on photos!


----------



## monipod

I'm definitely on a bag ban now, but I couldn't resist one more purchase... I liked the idea of bumbags, and was tempted to get the current model in mono or the empreinte but I just couldn't justify the purchse as I've spent a fair amount of money on LV this year lol 

I also really didn't need another mono item in my life so when I stumbled across the DE Geronimos again on Instagram, I decided I needed one. I like that it looks more like a sling bag as a crossbody and a belt bag on the waist rather than a classic bumbag.

A 2003 model in good condition sold on ebay for 550 USD so I didn't hold out much hope for a bargain, but after a lot of trawling, I saw a newly listed 2012 model with the brown interior (as opposed to red) for about the same price, Buy It Now. So I did LOL 

It's got a few minor cosmetic issues but nothing that will stop me from enjoying it. It's a more sporty, casual piece for running errands instead of my DA PA + Rose Clair Strap from MPA combo which is a bit more dressy.

Happy to have another DE piece in my life and in time for my birthday!


----------



## Bumbles

bulabalabibi said:


> I just wasn't into small bags any more and sold all of them (including 3 Eva's- I had 1 in each pattern), I think I must've been possessed when I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 5042297
> 
> Now I'm frantically trying to buy skirts and tops that come with pockets as my phone doesn't fit


This is gorgeous!  Welcome to the mini boite chapeau club! I have the reverse and love mine to bits! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to keep as collection,it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


What a great April haul and Easter goodies!! Thanks so much for sharing all these eye candies with us and modelling them. They all look great and mixing the straps are beautiful. Can I ask you, your watercolour PV, is it made in France, and does it have a date code? Or is it new with a chip? Do the BTP items you bought have date codes or chips? Was just wondering as some have received chips and some with dat codes in the mini pochette empreinte, so curious with this collection. Thanks so much! Happy Easter!


----------



## 23adeline

gagabag said:


> Lovely pre-Easter surprise! Enjoy!
> Do you think the Airpods pro will fit in the round purse in MPA?


It fits perfectly


----------



## eena1230

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary  — such a beautiful bag.  You are blessed with such a sweet DH (and if I remember correctly, a sweet DS too).  Congrats and enjoy


Awwhh thank you sweetie @Iamminda  I’m very thankful indeed! Have a great Easter with you love ones


----------



## M_Butterfly

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


Congrats.  The handles look like they are in excellent condition


----------



## Grande Latte

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


Ahhhh.....I had this bag, I sold it and regretted it ever since!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

M_Butterfly said:


> Congrats.  The handles look like they are in excellent condition


They are! Not a mark in sight. Whoever had it before me took great care it!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> What a great April haul and Easter goodies!! Thanks so much for sharing all these eye candies with us and modelling them. They all look great and mixing the straps are beautiful. Can I ask you, your watercolour PV, is it made in France, and does it have a date code? Or is it new with a chip? Do the BTP items you bought have date codes or chips? Was just wondering as some have received chips and some with dat codes in the mini pochette empreinte, so curious with this collection. Thanks so much! Happy Easter!


Hi Bumbles,
My PV is made in France.  I checked  all my latest purchases after I saw your question . My 3 out of 4 watercolor  items are made in France, only the Sac Marin BB is made in Italy All the BTP are made in France . All of them have either the date code tag or hot stamping .
This is PV
	

		
			
		

		
	




blue watercolor keepall xs
	

		
			
		

		
	



BTP MPA
	

		
			
		

		
	



kirigami
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sac Marin BB


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Oh thank you for the new pics. Ok good idea with an other strap. I am 5ft5/6.
> 1,67 cm.
> I can’t wait until Tuesday!!!!


I will tentatively put a short chain like this to be used as short handle and as strap extension if I want to use it crossbody, what do you think ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I will tentatively put a short chain like this to be used as short handle and as strap extension if I want to use it crossbody, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042727
> View attachment 5042729


Thank you for all the good ideas you give us. I d like to be Tuesday to see it in real life. What are the inside dimensions please?


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you for all the good ideas you give us. I d like to be Tuesday to see it in real life. What are the inside dimensions please?


About 11 x 6 x 15cm , there are folds in the middle, so the middle is slightly narrower


----------



## 23adeline

Mini vs Tiny vs Petite  



Tiny Backpack is deeper and softer, it can fits more than PSP


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> About 11 x 6 x 15cm , there are folds in the middle, so the middle is slightly narrower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042797
> View attachment 5042795
> View attachment 5042798
> View attachment 5042799


Thank you so so much for your quick and perfect answer. Good night.... isn’t it late in Asia ?


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you so so much for your quick and perfect answer. Good night.... isn’t it late in Asia ?


Yes, it’s late and I’m still trying to change my bad habit of going to bed late .
I’m still thinking which bag to use tomorrow 
Good night !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yay  I got my ombré NF!


----------



## Chanellover2015

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive all these today, but LV eCommerce and DHL is really efficient
> I will post pics follow the sequence  that I opened the boxes just now
> 1) BTP Kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042459
> View attachment 5042451
> 
> After I got myself the Escale kirigami, I told myself I must get all the future kirigami that comes with 3 different colours
> 2) BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042453
> 
> The blue is so clean and bright
> View attachment 5042455
> 
> The lining is fabric with stripes
> 
> 3) Toiletry 26 Raffia
> View attachment 5042456
> 
> LV hardly makes this type of bags, so I bought one small item to keep as collection,it’s kind of special . Same fabric lining and this one still has the date code on leather tab
> 
> View attachment 5042457
> 
> 
> 4) BTP Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042458
> 
> It fits quite a lot
> View attachment 5042460
> View attachment 5042461
> View attachment 5042465
> 
> The single strap is ok for shoulder carry but slightly too short for crossbody
> 
> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042463


That TP on raffia wow ❤️


----------



## gagabag

23adeline said:


> It fits perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042602
> View attachment 5042603
> View attachment 5042604


Thanks dear!


----------



## Leena.212

Cannes arrived today. So in love with this. Definitely a head turner 

MIF but just curious is there a way to know the date code on bags with chips.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> Cannes arrived today. So in love with this. Definitely a head turner
> 
> MIF but just curious is there a way to know the date code on bags with chips.


  Congrats on your new bag, L! You could ask your SA to scan the chip for the date code? Seems like that’s the only way now


----------



## bigverne28

gagabag said:


> Lovely pre-Easter surprise! Enjoy!
> Do you think the Airpods pro will fit in the round purse in MPA?


AirPods Pro fit easily in my MPA rcp so I don’t see why they wouldn’t fit the BTP version.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Hi Bumbles,
> My PV is made in France.  I checked  all my latest purchases after I saw your question . My 3 out of 4 watercolor  items are made in France, only the Sac Marin BB is made in Italy All the BTP are made in France . All of them have either the date code tag or hot stamping .
> This is PV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042693
> View attachment 5042694
> 
> blue watercolor keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042697
> 
> BTP MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042695
> 
> kirigami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042699
> View attachment 5042700
> 
> Sac Marin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042698


Nice that’s for checking it out!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I will tentatively put a short chain like this to be used as short handle and as strap extension if I want to use it crossbody, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042727
> View attachment 5042729


This bag is adorable and fits a decent amount more than the PSP but it’s the same size. I didn’t know that!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Mini vs Tiny vs Petite
> View attachment 5042804
> View attachment 5042805
> 
> Tiny Backpack is deeper and softer, it can fits more than PSP


Great photo comparison!!  And the ring backpack has micro fibre inside too. Very luxurious! Which one out of the three is your favourite??


----------



## Bumbles

Leena.212 said:


> Cannes arrived today. So in love with this. Definitely a head turner
> 
> MIF but just curious is there a way to know the date code on bags with chips.


I love the Cannes.   So classic, simple and stunning!! You will definitely enjoy this very much!! It is on my very long wish list lol


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968


Happy Anniversary! What a gorgeous bag! That was very sweet of your husband.


----------



## iferodi

Off to ban island with my March & April purchases 

Just waiting for the multicolor watercolor towel now


----------



## kadya

I had originally had two purchases, but returned one - the mini Deauville in azur. I wanted it to work so badly, but something about it was just not right for me. (Still can’t put my finger on it!)

Ended up with just this beauty - the Onthego PM in black empreinte. This bag is AMAZING! The perfect size for me (5’1”), so comfortable, and multiple carry options.
I regret ever asking to try it on, I fell in love with it immediately lol. Knew I would regret it if I missed out on this beauty, not sure if it’s a permanent piece or not but I DO know if I waited it would inevitably be more expensive


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Happy Anniversary! What a gorgeous bag! That was very sweet of your husband.


Thank you dear @EveyB  I’m so happy he got it for me something I really like! 
 have a wonderful Easter sweetie!


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new bag, L! You could ask your SA to scan the chip for the date code? Seems like that’s the only way now


Yes looks like thats the only way now. I already miss finding which week my bag was made. It used to be so much fun


----------



## Leena.212

Bumbles said:


> I love the Cannes.   So classic, simple and stunning!! You will definitely enjoy this very much!! It is on my very long wish list lol



hope you will love it too


----------



## eena1230

kadya said:


> I had originally had two purchases, but returned one - the mini Deauville in azur. I wanted it to work so badly, but something about it was just not right for me. (Still can’t put my finger on it!)
> 
> Ended up with just this beauty - the Onthego PM in black empreinte. This bag is AMAZING! The perfect size for me (5’1”), so comfortable, and multiple carry options.
> I regret ever asking to try it on, I fell in love with it immediately lol. Knew I would regret it if I missed out on this beauty, not sure if it’s a permanent piece or not but I DO know if I waited it would inevitably be more expensive
> 
> View attachment 5043241


Congrats! It’s gorgeous! I have this in Bicolor and it’s so functional, can’t stop using it. I was like you when I saw this OTG pm, I fell in love immediately. 
Wear this beautiful piece in good health


----------



## kimmiesue

Leena.212 said:


> Cannes arrived today. So in love with this. Definitely a head turner
> 
> MIF but just curious is there a way to know the date code on bags with chips.


Yay! So happy you love this beauty! Date code is under the front tab, just in case it’s not chipped


----------



## xtina910

Here’s my contribution for this month! Technically, the MPA and cardholder were purchased last month but I just received them (along with my Neverfull) via Postmates same-day delivery today thanks to my lovely SA!

To say I am smitten and in LOVE is an understatement!!!


----------



## DivotDiva

xtina910 said:


> Here’s my contribution for this month! Technically, the MPA and cardholder were purchased last month but I just received them (along with my Neverfull) via Postmates same-day delivery today thanks to my lovely SA!
> 
> To say I am smitten and in LOVE is an understatement!!!


What a great collection, enjoy!


----------



## EveyB

Leena.212 said:


> Cannes arrived today. So in love with this. Definitely a head turner
> 
> MIF but just curious is there a way to know the date code on bags with chips.


Congrats on your beautiful Cannes!   Happy Easter


----------



## Swathi

23adeline said:


> Mini vs Tiny vs Petite
> View attachment 5042804
> View attachment 5042805
> 
> Tiny Backpack is deeper and softer, it can fits more than PSP


Very cute backpack!
LV calls it "tiny backpack" lol. Like Hello Louis Vuitton, this tiny backpack doesn't deserve a name?


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Great photo comparison!!  And the ring backpack has micro fibre inside too. Very luxurious! Which one out of the three is your favourite??


At the moment, the Tiny is my favourite, probably because it’s the newest


----------



## 23adeline

Chanellover2015 said:


> That TP on raffia wow ❤


You , me ,my ex-CA , current CS are the only few persons who ‘Wow‘ about it


----------



## travelbliss

xtina910 said:


> Here’s my contribution for this month! Technically, the MPA and cardholder were purchased last month but I just received them (along with my Neverfull) via Postmates same-day delivery today thanks to my lovely SA!
> 
> To say I am smitten and in LOVE is an understatement!!!


Spectacular Spring things !! Congrats,  I LVoe them all !


----------



## Slc9

My first purchase since my Pochette Matisse 3 years ago... to add to my crossbody obsession, the Croisette ❤️. 
I’ve been eyeing it and I got the last one off the showcase in store. (Nosey Kitty)
Happy Easter, happy spring everyone


----------



## bfly

Happy month of April everyone.
Happiest birthday for all you who were born in this month.

So much new eye candies already posted here. Happy for you all and congratulations.


----------



## mariliz11

A March purchase that made it to me after a short trip in Germany in April! I love this soft pink look!


----------



## bfly

Here is my contribution for April. Neverfull in pink from by the pool collections.
Just picked it up today. Surprisingly it still has the date code on it (in both the pouch and the bag pocket) made in 6th week of 2021.


----------



## EveyB

iferodi said:


> Off to ban island with my March & April purchases
> 
> Just waiting for the multicolor watercolor towel now


Many congrats on all these beauties


----------



## EveyB

Slc9 said:


> My first purchase since my Pochette Matisse 3 years ago... to add to my crossbody obsession, the Croisette ❤.
> I’ve been eyeing it and I got the last one off the showcase in store. (Nosey Kitty)
> Happy Easter, happy spring everyone
> View attachment 5043965


Your cat is such a beauty! Your new Croisette too, congrats! Happy Easter


----------



## ekurutz89

My new multicolor pieces from the watercolor collection!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Here is my contribution for April. Neverfull in pink from by the pool collections.
> Just picked it up today. Surprisingly it still has the date code on it (in both the pouch and the bag pocket) made in 6th week of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5044063
> View attachment 5044064
> View attachment 5044065
> View attachment 5044066
> View attachment 5044067
> View attachment 5044068


The pink NF is so so soooooo beautiful!!!        Can’t wait to get mine!! Congratulations hun and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Here is my contribution for April. Neverfull in pink from by the pool collections.
> Just picked it up today. Surprisingly it still has the date code on it (in both the pouch and the bag pocket) made in 6th week of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5044063
> View attachment 5044064
> View attachment 5044065
> View attachment 5044066
> View attachment 5044067
> View attachment 5044068


  Congrats again, BF!
Wow your bag was produced in early February... so cool that it comes with date codes  I hope mine does too!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

B


bulabalabibi said:


> I just wasn't into small bags any more and sold all of them (including 3 Eva's- I had 1 in each pattern), I think I must've been possessed when I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 5042297
> 
> Now I'm frantically trying to buy skirts and tops that come with pockets as my phone doesn't fit



So adorable but this is why I won't get a petite boite. My bag need to be at least big enough to fit my phone, card holder and keys.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My little preloved cutie! Had to get another eva to replace the one I gave to my mom.


----------



## mariliz11

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My little preloved cutie! Had to get another eva to replace the one I gave to my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044236
> View attachment 5044237
> View attachment 5044238


One of my favorite pieces too


----------



## EveyB

bfly said:


> Here is my contribution for April. Neverfull in pink from by the pool collections.
> Just picked it up today. Surprisingly it still has the date code on it (in both the pouch and the bag pocket) made in 6th week of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5044063
> View attachment 5044064
> View attachment 5044065
> View attachment 5044066
> View attachment 5044067
> View attachment 5044068


Congrats, it’s so beautiful!   Thank’s for sharing all the pictures


----------



## Leo the Lion

My newest LV by the pool member! I just uploaded an unboxing video to my YouTube channel. So beautiful in person!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Leo the Lion said:


> My newest LV by the pool member! I just uploaded an unboxing video to my YouTube channel. So beautiful in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044336


Have just watched your unboxing  congratulations hun! She’s gorgeous, love the colors! My pink items from the same line are arriving next week - can’t wait to get them!


----------



## Bumbles

ekurutz89 said:


> My new multicolor pieces from the watercolor collection!


So pretty and great choices! Enjoy!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Have just watched your unboxing  congratulations hun! She’s gorgeous, love the colors! My pink items from the same line are arriving next week - can’t wait to get them!


Thanks so much for watching and I am very happy for you!! You will fall in love. Congrats!!!!


----------



## melovepurse

Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!


----------



## EveyB

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370


They are all gorgeous, congrats!   Love all the shades of pink/fuchsia in your picture.


----------



## Bumbles

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370


These bags are stunning! So glad you were able to get them! I’m guessing pink is your favourite colour?! Hope you can start to get out and about more often so you can use them too!


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

She’s finally here


----------



## bbkctpf

xtina910 said:


> Here’s my contribution for this month! Technically, the MPA and cardholder were purchased last month but I just received them (along with my Neverfull) via Postmates same-day delivery today thanks to my lovely SA!
> 
> To say I am smitten and in LOVE is an understatement!!!



@xtina910 I'd be smitten too!!! great pieces, i sort of wish i looked out for the mini pochette.  Congrats again.


bfly said:


> Here is my contribution for April. Neverfull in pink from by the pool collections.
> Just picked it up today. Surprisingly it still has the date code on it (in both the pouch and the bag pocket) made in 6th week of 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5044063
> View attachment 5044064
> View attachment 5044065
> View attachment 5044066
> View attachment 5044067
> View attachment 5044068



@bfly congrats!!! the neverful is so dreamy, the more i see it, the more in love i am with it....thanks to @MyBelongs to Louis - the "sunset" bag, ah my heart. 


LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My little preloved cutie! Had to get another eva to replace the one I gave to my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044236
> View attachment 5044237
> View attachment 5044238


@LVCoffeeAddict wow this is in such great condition!  congrats for this find.


Leo the Lion said:


> My newest LV by the pool member! I just uploaded an unboxing video to my YouTube channel. So beautiful in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044336


@Leo the Lion I just watched your video!  loveeeeee. congrats!  is the inside pocket bigger than most speedys since the pocket isn't floating like the others?


----------



## bbkctpf

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370


how are you liking your utility bag?  does the main compartment only fit a large wallet, can it fit more?  Congrats on your current collection - loving the pinks/blacks.


----------



## leooh

Hi everyone, lured back into the LV world again with the BTP and watercolour collection! Finally got my hands on these goodies...Colours of spring indeed!


----------



## bbkctpf

leooh said:


> Hi everyone, lured back into the LV world again with the BTP and watercolour collection! Finally got my hands on these goodies...Colours of spring indeed!


So beautiful! I like how the tote has the outside pocket for a phone.

side question-what do you store in your trunk? I was looking at them but it doesn’t have any compartments inside for jewelry so couldn’t think of anything else.


----------



## Leo the Lion

bbkctpf said:


> @xtina910 I'd be smitten too!!! great pieces, i sort of wish i looked out for the mini pochette.  Congrats again.
> 
> 
> @bfly congrats!!! the neverful is so dreamy, the more i see it, the more in love i am with it....thanks to @MyBelongs to Louis - the "sunset" bag, ah my heart.
> 
> @LVCoffeeAddict wow this is in such great condition!  congrats for this find.
> 
> @Leo the Lion I just watched your video!  loveeeeee. congrats!  is the inside pocket bigger than most speedys since the pocket isn't floating like the others?


Thanks so much and also for watching! Yeah it seems bigger!!


----------



## leooh

bbkctpf said:


> So beautiful! I like how the tote has the outside pocket for a phone.
> 
> side question-what do you store in your trunk? I was looking at them but it doesn’t have any compartments inside for jewelry so couldn’t think of anything else.


Thanks bbkctpf
I have to admit that the trunk has been just sitting pretty but empty for the past 3 months
You are absolutely right, as there are no compartments, I did not put my jewelry in it as planned, hahaha. 

A very expensive decor piece


----------



## bbkctpf

leooh said:


> Thanks bbkctpf
> I have to admit that the trunk has been just sitting pretty but empty for the past 3 months
> You are absolutely right, as there are no compartments, I did not put my jewelry in it as planned, hahaha.
> 
> A very expensive decor piece


Well I guess I can do the same one of these days. If they stop making beautiful cutea$$ collections like this spring/summer!


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Thanks bbkctpf
> I have to admit that the trunk has been just sitting pretty but empty for the past 3 months
> You are absolutely right, as there are no compartments, I did not put my jewelry in it as planned, hahaha.
> 
> A very expensive decor piece


My SA was trying to tempt me with the 8 watch case for the watercolor collection that was "just" $11k. Haha. Honestly I love the print so much I would have gone for it if I had the money. But I don't. Lol. Bucket list item though!


----------



## leooh

bbkctpf said:


> Well I guess I can do the same one of these days. If they stop making beautiful cutea$$ collections like this spring/summer!


If you plan to do it in the future, I’m giving you a nudge to act fast soon before another price increase

Last nov, i bought it at S$5800, after the price increase its now S$7000


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> My SA was trying to tempt me with the 8 watch case for the watercolor collection that was "just" $11k. Haha. Honestly I love the print so much I would have gone for it if I had the money. But I don't. Lol. Bucket list item though!


But hey, i think he is correct! If only money grows on trees.
I think the watch case would be more useful than the coffret tresor. But I don’t have that many luxury watches
Maybe I should just buy watch inserts or jewelry inserts to put in the trunk.


----------



## CaroleLovesLV

Marmotte said:


> My picks
> By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!
> View attachment 5041354
> View attachment 5041355
> View attachment 5041356


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> If you plan to do it in the future, I’m giving you a nudge to act fast soon before another price increase
> 
> Last nov, i bought it at S$5800, after the price increase its now S$7000


OMG I didn't know they increased the pricing of hardsided items by this much! Shocking!!


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> My SA was trying to tempt me with the 8 watch case for the watercolor collection that was "just" $11k. Haha. Honestly I love the print so much I would have gone for it if I had the money. But I don't. Lol. Bucket list item though!



How funny. My SA also showed me the watch and also the jewelry trunk. He mentioned the watch trunk would be a great match for my hubby haha. Right. If money did only grow on trees - we will go from matching sports baseball caps to trunks

But a definite good bucket list item for you!



leooh said:


> If you plan to do it in the future, I’m giving you a nudge to act fast soon before another price increase
> 
> Last nov, i bought it at S$5800, after the price increase its now S$7000


No way! That’s a huge increase. Huge. I had no idea. This makes me a little sad haha. Thanks for sharing though.  Can I say you “got a deal” for a display piece? LoL


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> But hey, i think he is correct! If only money grows on trees.
> I think the watch case would be more useful than the coffret tresor. But I don’t have that many luxury watches
> Maybe I should just buy watch inserts or jewelry inserts to put in the trunk.


I told my SA that I only have one Apple watch, then his reply was "Well, you may start getting interested in watches down the road so this is an investment piece!" 

Good try LOL.


----------



## CaroleLovesLV

Bumbles said:


> Those are so pretty especially the multi pochette


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CaroleLovesLV

Marmotte said:


> My picks
> By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!
> View attachment 5041354
> View attachment 5041355
> View attachment 5041356


 I love your hat! You look so cute! Where are you located; haven't seen it yet here in U.S.¿ I have the blue multi. Just ❤ the Collection!


----------



## eena1230

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My little preloved cutie! Had to get another eva to replace the one I gave to my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044236
> View attachment 5044237
> View attachment 5044238


Congrats! My all-time favorite bag...


----------



## leooh

bbkctpf said:


> How funny. My SA also showed me the watch and also the jewelry trunk. He mentioned the watch trunk would be a great match for my hubby haha. Right. If money did only grow on trees - we will go from matching sports baseball caps to trunks
> 
> But a definite good bucket list item for you!
> 
> 
> No way! That’s a huge increase. Huge. I had no idea. This makes me a little sad haha. Thanks for sharing though.  Can I say you “got a deal” for a display piece? LoL


I did think of buying the watch case for my hubby... but neh, he is not interested in watercolour. He gave me a look of disbelief when I offered to share my tote with him  

As for the trunk, initially my plan was to buy it for my birthday this year. But on hearing hints of the price increase, I decided that 7k was too much to swallow. 

Excuse to find another birthday gift this year!hahaha


----------



## CaroleLovesLV

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370


 Hi. Not certain where you are but it's great to meet my fellow LV-lovers worldwide. I also just picked up the black utility crossbody & the Onthego PM in blue, so love your taste! Happy for you re Vaccine #1; I'm a bit older so have been double-vaxxed for about a month: just means I ended up at my fav LV stores faster! Congrats on your pretty new things & WELCOME back to your outdoor world!


----------



## bfly

bbkctpf said:


> @xtina910 I'd be smitten too!!! great pieces, i sort of wish i looked out for the mini pochette.  Congrats again.
> 
> 
> @bfly congrats!!! the neverful is so dreamy, the more i see it, the more in love i am with it....thanks to @MyBelongs to Louis - the "sunset" bag, ah my heart.
> 
> @LVCoffeeAddict wow this is in such great condition!  congrats for this find.
> 
> @Leo the Lion I just watched your video!  loveeeeee. congrats!  is the inside pocket bigger than most speedys since the pocket isn't floating like the others?



Thank you dear. Yes the moment you see it irl, your eyes lift up seeing those gorgeous color. And yes thanks to MB, she started this all


----------



## bfly

ekurutz89 said:


> My new multicolor pieces from the watercolor collection!



Congratulations. Loving them all.
I’m still debating if I should get the PO.


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The pink NF is so so soooooo beautiful!!!        Can’t wait to get mine!! Congratulations hun and thanks for sharing!



You’re welcome dear.
Reveal yours when you get it.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats again, BF!
> Wow your bag was produced in early February... so cool that it comes with date codes  I hope mine does too!



Can’t wait for yours to arrive MB. So excited for you too


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> I did think of buying the watch case for my hubby... but neh, he is not interested in watercolour. He gave me a look of disbelief when I offered to share my tote with him
> 
> As for the trunk, initially my plan was to buy it for my birthday this year. But on hearing hints of the price increase, I decided that 7k was too much to swallow.
> 
> Excuse to find another birthday gift this year!hahaha


If only my partner would offer to get the watch case for me, I would have said yes without any hesitation  But alas if wishes were horses... 

I have decided to eventually get a hardsided piece but will probably wait for another seasonal piece that would make my heart flutter like this watercolor one...


----------



## bfly

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My little preloved cutie! Had to get another eva to replace the one I gave to my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044236
> View attachment 5044237
> View attachment 5044238



Congrats dear.
I bought this bag twice too. Sold the first one after barely using it but then I couldn’t keep thinking about it, so I bought it again. This happened years ago when LV still have this bag.


----------



## bfly

EveyB said:


> Congrats, it’s so beautiful!   Thank’s for sharing all the pictures



You’re welcome dear.
I’m glad to share and enabling all of you like MB does to us all


----------



## bfly

Leo the Lion said:


> My newest LV by the pool member! I just uploaded an unboxing video to my YouTube channel. So beautiful in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044336



Gorgeous bag. 
I agree with you, so beautiful irl.
Will check your utube video.


----------



## bfly

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370



Beautiful scores. Congratulations.


----------



## bbcerisette66

melovepurse said:


> Since last March, I have consigned & sold off a few bags and didn't really buy anything for months. The last few months I've picked up a few new bags including the new Utility Crossbody. The Mini Twist I actually got right before lockdown, don’t think I ever posted it. Got a few small wallets too for smaller bags. Around the holidays I got On The Go PM in Freesia and Boite Chapeau Souple - love these bags! Also just got vaccine #1 so I’m looking forward to getting out in the world more often soon WITH my LVs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044368
> View attachment 5044369
> View attachment 5044370


I love all of your collection !!!! Congrats !


----------



## LB7

Slc9 said:


> My first purchase since my Pochette Matisse 3 years ago... to add to my crossbody obsession, the Croisette ❤️.
> I’ve been eyeing it and I got the last one off the showcase in store. (Nosey Kitty)
> Happy Easter, happy spring everyone
> View attachment 5043965





Slc9 said:


> My first purchase since my Pochette Matisse 3 years ago... to add to my crossbody obsession, the Croisette ❤️.
> I’ve been eyeing it and I got the last one off the showcase in store. (Nosey Kitty)
> Happy Easter, happy spring everyone
> View attachment 5043965


----------



## Kate1989

I've been on the fence about the camera bag for a while... Then I saw on the website LV have re-designed the zip to gold double-zipper pulls and yes! Love it! The New Wave leather is so lush.


----------



## Bumbles

Kate1989 said:


> I've been on the fence about the camera bag for a while... Then I saw on the website LV have re-designed the zip to gold double-zipper pulls and yes! Love it! The New Wave leather is so lush.


Congrats! This leather on the new wave items are so luxurious! You will definitely love it and get lots of great use out of it! Enjoy!


----------



## trunkdevil

New cute little Keepall XS


----------



## melovepurse

bbkctpf said:


> how are you liking your utility bag?  does the main compartment only fit a large wallet, can it fit more?  Congrats on your current collection - loving the pinks/blacks.



Hi bbkctpf -  The Utility Bag is smaller than I thought it would be, but it fits more than you would think. The interior is brown monogram fabric which is a nice detail. A Victorine wallet, cardholder, keys, phone, airpods in the front pocket, mask in the other pocket or coins, glasses...I will do a "whats in my bag" for it. I don't know if a Zippy wallet would fit, probably not. I am tempted to get the canvas version but I don't like the light colored strap, though I know I could use some other straps with it!


----------



## melovepurse

The best wallets for the Utility Bag are victorine & twist compact wallets, anything around that size. A Clemence will not fit lengthwise nor a Zippy. Here are a couple of what fits and an example of trying to get a clemence grape wallet in there..


----------



## littleblackbag

cielopark said:


> My early Birthday gift and 10yrs anniv gift from my DH. im inlove! ♥ Im dont for the next 10yrs.
> 
> View attachment 5042491
> View attachment 5042492


Looks gorgeous on you! I love your dress too.


----------



## chippylover

Anyone using a guitar strap for their speedy or any LV bag? Have seen lots of colourful and exotic ones in Etsy. I have a new classic speedy and I’m going to convert it to a bandouliere with drings on each side. Looking for a funky and edgy straps.


----------



## cielopark

littleblackbag said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! I love your dress too.



Your so sweet. Thank you


----------



## melovepurse

EveyB said:


> They are all gorgeous, congrats!   Love all the shades of pink/fuchsia in your picture.



 Thank you so much!!


----------



## bbkctpf

toujours*chic said:


> Launch day was sensory overload- I was having so many debates in my head about what to get when everything was ATC- I thought I showed extraordinary maturity and control by sticking to just the pink NF but the kiragami just kept calling my name. I could not believe it popped up at an opportune moment Saturday. So that is now "Order in Preparation"!
> 
> I will do a family photo when my BTP goodies arrives!



i understand the sensory overload!  I couldn’t believe everything was online. I was so happy - kid in a candy store LoL


melovepurse said:


> Hi bbkctpf -  The Utility Bag is smaller than I thought it would be, but it fits more than you would think. The interior is brown monogram fabric which is a nice detail. A Victorine wallet, cardholder, keys, phone, airpods in the front pocket, mask in the other pocket or coins, glasses...I will do a "whats in my bag" for it. I don't know if a Zippy wallet would fit, probably not. I am tempted to get the canvas version but I don't like the light colored strap, though I know I could use some other straps with it!


Thanks so much for the review and photos. I was actually wondering if my Clemence wallet would fit.  I wish it wasn’t so pricey. But it is so beautiful. Can’t wait to see modeling pics, etc on here


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

More stuff than I’d intended for sure...


----------



## Penelopepursula

chippylover said:


> Anyone using a guitar strap for their speedy or any LV bag? Have seen lots of colourful and exotic ones in Etsy. I have a new classic speedy and I’m going to convert it to a bandouliere with drings on each side. Looking for a funky and edgy straps.


I bought a beautiful guitar strap for my medium black Lady Dior. Love it!


----------



## bbkctpf

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> More stuff than I’d intended for sure...
> 
> View attachment 5045188
> View attachment 5045189
> View attachment 5045190


So so pretty! Those slides makes me wanna wear the sandals with socks   Am I lame or am I lame?Lol


----------



## viewwing

bbkctpf said:


> So so pretty! Those slides makes me wanna wear the sandals with socks   Am I lame or am I lame?Lol


Well...if those are the only choices...


----------



## GAN

I just bought below items yesterday .. so happy! Loves the print on the metis    and lovely key pouch which I can use it as my card holder and coin/notes.


----------



## bbkctpf

GAN said:


> I just bought below items yesterday .. so happy! Loves the print on the metis    and lovely key pouch which I can use it as my card holder and coin/notes.


Congrats on your purchases!  I hear that key pouch is a good one!


----------



## melovepurse

Bumbles said:


> These bags are stunning! So glad you were able to get them! I’m guessing pink is your favourite colour?! Hope you can start to get out and about more often so you can use them too!



Thanks Bumbles - Thank you so much!! I like pink , purple, black mostly...LV hasn't been making any purple in what seems like forever. I get my second vaccine in a couple of weeks and am raring to go...maybe a summer trip?


----------



## DrTr

melovepurse said:


> Thanks Bumbles - Thank you so much!! I like pink , purple, black mostly...LV hasn't been making any purple in what seems like forever. I get my second vaccine in a couple of weeks and am raring to go...maybe a summer trip?


I’m with you melovepurse!!  LV needs to do more purple or lavender or lilac!!! Love their pinks and blacks too, but I dream of that pink empreinte mini pochette in a gorgeous lavender or the cosmetic bag as well!  Fingers crossed maybe someday!! Loving everyone’s April beauties.


----------



## kulasa87

My fabulous SA tracked this down for me !!! The envelope business card holder


----------



## DA Club

I didn’t intend on buying anything in my visit last week but then stopped by and saw all the cute new Damier Azur items so went a little crazy and bought three items at same time: 

- Double Zip Pochette
- Bucket Hat
- Run Away sneakers

It’s been 12 years since I even bought anything with a Damier Azur print! Second pic shows the Neverfull and Keepall from over a decade ago. I’m trying not to get any of the new ready-to-wear items in this print...


----------



## leooh

DA Club said:


> I didn’t intend on buying anything in my visit last week but then stopped by and saw all the cute new Damier Azur items so went a little crazy and bought three items at same time:
> 
> - Double Zip Pochette
> - Bucket Hat
> - Run Away sneakers
> 
> It’s been 12 years since I even bought anything with a Damier Azur print! Second pic shows the Neverfull and Keepall from over a decade ago. I’m trying not to get any of the new ready-to-wear items in this print...
> 
> View attachment 5046132
> View attachment 5046133


You’ve kept your azur neverfull and keepall in great shape! all so fresh for spring! congrats!


----------



## BettyLouboo

DA Club said:


> It’s been 12 years since I even bought anything with a Damier Azur print! Second pic shows the Neverfull and Keepall from over a decade ago. I’m trying not to get any of the new ready-to-wear items in this print...


Wow very impressed at how well kept your DA items are even after a decade. I don't own anything in azur but I'm actually tempted to buy the Azur dress!


----------



## Penamonvie

Got these silver slides and the cute wallet


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Still waiting for the earphones case and pocket organizer!


----------



## keishapie1973

This was purchased months ago but I couldn’t carry until my April birthday. I’m so happy to present my Azur Noe bb...


----------



## bbkctpf

kulasa87 said:


> My fabulous SA tracked this down for me !!! The envelope business card holder
> View attachment 5046128
> View attachment 5046129


Wow good find. I been stocking this online for while and gave up late last year. 


DA Club said:


> I didn’t intend on buying anything in my visit last week but then stopped by and saw all the cute new Damier Azur items so went a little crazy and bought three items at same time:
> 
> - Double Zip Pochette
> - Bucket Hat
> - Run Away sneakers
> 
> It’s been 12 years since I even bought anything with a Damier Azur print! Second pic shows the Neverfull and Keepall from over a decade ago. I’m trying not to get any of the new ready-to-wear items in this print...
> 
> View attachment 5046132
> View attachment 5046133


What a great haul!  The rtw jacket is so so cute.
Btw you’ve kept your 10 year old bags in such great condition!


----------



## bbkctpf

Here is my April purchase!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The toiletry 26 from the current collection. This peachy color is so nice! At first I didn’t like it but after awhile I fell in love.


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> I’m with you melovepurse!!  LV needs to do more purple or lavender or lilac!!! Love their pinks and blacks too, but I dream of that pink empreinte mini pochette in a gorgeous lavender or the cosmetic bag as well!  Fingers crossed maybe someday!! Loving everyone’s April beauties.


Yes ! I’d like a purple LV bag too !


----------



## Jolie34

Penamonvie said:


> Got these silver slides and the cute wallet


I got the wallet too! It’s so cute. Congrats on your goodies


----------



## Croker

Kate1989 said:


> I've been on the fence about the camera bag for a while... Then I saw on the website LV have re-designed the zip to gold double-zipper pulls and yes! Love it! The New Wave leather is so lush.


Oh this is so nice - the "childish" colourtab is gone, that was always a turn off for me. This bag looks lovely now - very functional.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

To be sure I don’t miss on this beauty (lessons leant from the Escale collection ), I’ve preordered her. And received today!


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> To be sure I don’t miss on this beauty (lessons leant from the Escale collection ), I’ve preordered her. And received today!
> View attachment 5046870
> 
> View attachment 5046872
> 
> View attachment 5046882
> View attachment 5046876


Beautiful and will go so well with your little pink empreinte goodies too!  Enjoy!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Beautiful and will go so well with your little pink empreinte goodies too!  Enjoy!!


Thank you so much my dear!   
I’m so relieved the colors go together really well!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

And my another pink preorder came today! It feels like LV paradise!


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> And my another pink preorder came today! It feels like LV paradise!
> View attachment 5046899
> 
> View attachment 5046900
> 
> View attachment 5046902
> 
> View attachment 5046903


Wowza!  You are truly “in the pink”!  Congrats. What a beautiful set.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Wowza!  You are truly “in the pink”!  Congrats. What a beautiful set.


Many many thanks hun!    I just couldn’t resist the beauty of this collection!


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Many many thanks hun!    I just couldn’t resist the beauty of this collection!


Some just knock us flat don’t they?!! How exciting to get so many pieces you love.


----------



## MCBadian07

Shipped Friday and arrived today!!   
I also feel judgment from the UPS driver... he's come to my house at least once a week


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Some just knock us flat don’t they?!! How exciting to get so many pieces you love.


Thank you so much 
Exactly!  Louis knows the way to our hearts!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!


----------



## LHLarsen

Penelopepursula said:


> Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047107
> View attachment 5047108


This is gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## LHLarsen

Penelopepursula said:


> Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047107
> View attachment 5047108


This is so gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## bbcerisette66

An April cutie


----------



## fyn72

MCBadian07 said:


> Shipped Friday and arrived today!!
> I also feel judgment from the UPS driver... he's come to my house at least once a week
> View attachment 5047007
> 
> View attachment 5047006


haha how cute! The speedy looks giant on the chair! But it's a little chair   I love this bag!


----------



## WatermelonLove

DA Club said:


> I didn’t intend on buying anything in my visit last week but then stopped by and saw all the cute new Damier Azur items so went a little crazy and bought three items at same time:
> 
> - Double Zip Pochette
> - Bucket Hat
> - Run Away sneakers
> 
> It’s been 12 years since I even bought anything with a Damier Azur print! Second pic shows the Neverfull and Keepall from over a decade ago. I’m trying not to get any of the new ready-to-wear items in this print...
> 
> View attachment 5046132
> View attachment 5046133


That pochette isn’t available in Australia. What a lovely understated piece! I hope it ends up being sold here too.


----------



## EveyB

Penelopepursula said:


> Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047107
> View attachment 5047108


Happy to hear it worked out for you in the end! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## RachelHenna

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5041049
> 
> Not a bag purchase but I couldn’t resist these sunnies! They’re weighty and feel very well made.


Obsessed with these!


----------



## despair

May not keep both but wanted to get an additional multicolor watercolor item before they sell out...


----------



## UpTime

kulasa87 said:


> My fabulous SA tracked this down for me !!! The envelope business card holder
> View attachment 5046128
> View attachment 5046129


It's so beautiful.  Do credit cards fit in those pockets? How many pockets are there? Thanks


----------



## BooYah

Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones 

Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness 

My newest acquisition is a black beauty 
(In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions - 
sorry and thank you for your patience )


[*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday. 
He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]




Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:


----------



## BooYah

Utility Crossbody Black:




My AirPods Pro can fit in strap pouch as well as small zippered front compartment:


----------



## BooYah

Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Black:


----------



## Penelopepursula

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


Very nice piece. What are the dimensions? Is it fairly small? Sorry to hear about your F-I-L.


----------



## despair

BooYah said:


> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]


So sorry to hear that! Condolences.


----------



## BooYah

Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Fuchsia:




what can fit inside Taigarama Outdoor Pouch:



In small front zip pocket:
- LV Key Pouch DE containing car fobs
In large main zip compartment:
- iPhone 12 Pro Max with case
- Recto Verso wallet
- Hermes Bastia
- small bottle of hand sanitizer 

Size comparison photos with Toiletry pouch 15 and Mini Pochette Accessoires DE (Mini PA fits easily and Toiletry pouch 15 does not):


----------



## BooYah

Ink Watercolor Keepall XS:





Size comparison photos with old model Pochette Accessoires DE, Mini Pochette Accessoires DE and Nano Speedy with Speedy BB:


----------



## south-of-france

beautycase said:


> It’s the same as with the Escale collection! The blue one always sold out at last





bigverne28 said:


> The fact that you've only posted one pic it seems you're not feeling it. What are your thoughts. Not vibrant enough?



Really, I love blue! 



BooYah said:


> Ink Watercolor Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047775
> 
> View attachment 5047788
> 
> 
> Size comparison photos with old model Pochette Accessoires DE, Mini Pochette Accessoires DE and Nano Speedy with Speedy BB:
> 
> View attachment 5047780
> View attachment 5047782
> 
> View attachment 5047783



Gorgeous


----------



## BooYah

despair said:


> So sorry to hear that! Condolences.


thank you so much  



Penelopepursula said:


> Very nice piece. What are the dimensions? Is it fairly small? Sorry to hear about your F-I-L.



thank you so much
the measurements for Utility are
L = 7.1”
H = 4.3”
W = 3.9”
Small but spacious


----------



## EveyB

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


I‘m sorry to hear that. Condolences.
Thank you for sharing all these pictures. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

despair said:


> May not keep both but wanted to get an additional multicolor watercolor item before they sell out...
> 
> View attachment 5047697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047696


They are both so gorgeous. Is that a coin purse or an AirPod case?


----------



## EveyB

bbcerisette66 said:


> An April cutie


This looks so cute on you! 
Did you also keep the onthego pm in freesia? If yes, how do you like it so far?


----------



## BooYah

EveyB said:


> I‘m sorry to hear that. Condolences.
> Thank you for sharing all these pictures. They are all gorgeous!



thank you so much, Miss @EveyB


----------



## VancouverLady

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:


So sorry for your loss, and condolences to you and your family 

Thank you for these wonderful reviews and photos — beautiful new treasures that look amazing on you!


----------



## BooYah

VancouverLady said:


> So sorry for your loss, and condolences to you and your family
> 
> Thank you for these wonderful reviews and photos — beautiful new treasures that look amazing on you!



thank you so much, Miss @VancouverLady      much appreciated


----------



## gagabag

BooYah said:


> Ink Watercolor Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047775
> 
> View attachment 5047788
> 
> 
> Size comparison photos with old model Pochette Accessoires DE, Mini Pochette Accessoires DE and Nano Speedy with Speedy BB:
> 
> View attachment 5047780
> View attachment 5047782
> 
> View attachment 5047783


Sorry for your loss - prayers and condolences, and thank you for sharing these wonderful photos!nthey all look amazing on you!


----------



## BooYah

gagabag said:


> Sorry for your loss - prayers and condolences, and thank you for sharing these wonderful photos!nthey all look amazing on you!



thank you so much, dear  
much appreciated


----------



## south-of-france

BTP MPA and Victorine


----------



## DrTr

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736





BooYah said:


> Utility Crossbody Black:
> View attachment 5047742
> View attachment 5047743
> 
> 
> My AirPods Pro can fit in strap pouch as well as small zippered front compartment:
> View attachment 5047744
> View attachment 5047745





BooYah said:


> Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047750
> View attachment 5047749





BooYah said:


> Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Fuchsia:
> View attachment 5047766
> View attachment 5047767
> 
> 
> what can fit inside Taigarama Outdoor Pouch:
> View attachment 5047768
> View attachment 5047769
> 
> In small front zip pocket:
> - LV Key Pouch DE containing car fobs
> In large main zip compartment:
> - iPhone 12 Pro Max with case
> - Recto Verso wallet
> - Hermes Bastia
> - small bottle of hand sanitizer
> 
> Size comparison photos with Toiletry pouch 15 and Mini Pochette Accessoires DE (Mini PA fits easily and Toiletry pouch 15 does not):
> View attachment 5047772
> View attachment 5047773
> View attachment 5047774


Oh BooYah, so sorry for your loss. I noticed you weren’t around as much, my deepest condolences to you and your family

Your new bags are fabulous, and you look stunning in each and every one. You are always so kind, but thanks so much for the photos, and the what will fit pics!!  You do so much work for us here at tpf, thanks for all of it. And wear these wonderful small bags in good health. What a lovely group you assembled!


----------



## despair

EveyB said:


> They are both so gorgeous. Is that a coin purse or an AirPod case?


It's the Elizabeth pencil case and the earphones case


----------



## BooYah

DrTr said:


> Oh BooYah, so sorry for your loss. I noticed you weren’t around as much, my deepest condolences to you and your family
> 
> Your new bags are fabulous, and you look stunning in each and every one. You are always so kind, but thanks so much for the photos, and the what will fit pics!!  You do so much work for us here at tpf, thanks for all of it. And wear these wonderful small bags in good health. What a lovely group you assembled!



hi my friend, thank you so much  
your words touched me, it is very much appreciated 

the kindness I give is only what I’ve been receiving here from TPF so I am only giving it back  
I am very grateful for the thoughtfulness, warmth and support that is offered by you and everyone as always, during the best of times and even the worst of times 

thank you very much for constantly being there for me


----------



## travelbliss

BooYah said:


> Ink Watercolor Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047775
> 
> View attachment 5047788
> 
> 
> Size comparison photos with old model Pochette Accessoires DE, Mini Pochette Accessoires DE and Nano Speedy with Speedy BB:
> 
> View attachment 5047780
> View attachment 5047782
> 
> View attachment 5047783


What a fabulous collection of beauties !!
Sending you prayers to heal your  during this time...I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loriad

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chanellover2015

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


Ah BooYah! No need to apologize ❤️ 
Just wanted to send you my condolences about your FIL.
Take care


----------



## BooYah

travelbliss said:


> What a fabulous collection of beauties !!
> Sending you prayers to heal your  during this time...I'm so sorry.





Loriad said:


> So sorry for your loss.





Chanellover2015 said:


> Ah BooYah! No need to apologize ❤
> Just wanted to send you my condolences about your FIL.
> Take care



thank you so much, @travelbliss @Loriad @Chanellover2015    
your thoughts and prayers mean the world


----------



## allure244

Watercolor pouchette voyage and watercolor mule


----------



## Bumbles

BooYah said:


> Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047750
> View attachment 5047749


So pretty


----------



## bbkctpf

@BooYah love all the detailed photos! Very helpful. I was able to try the fushia one on in store but it wasn’t my jam. The utility came the day after!  Well we’re in lockdown so it wasn’t meant to be. Love them all on you! ESP the utility/fushia (I guess I’m being biased ).

Hope you’re doing well and thanks always for updating us on North American inventory


----------



## Bumbles

allure244 said:


> Watercolor pouchette voyage and watercolor mule


Gorgeous! I never get tired of seeing the watercolour


----------



## bbkctpf

April is my favorite month so far . Got a few items from the BTP/WC collection.


----------



## Bumbles

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


I’m so sorry to hear abt your loss. Hope you and your family are on the road to healing, and sending lots of love your way.    
All your goodies are amazing and so pretty. All beautiful in their own way, and thanks for sharing them with us and taking the time to do all the shots and what fits in side. Very need indeed! They suit you!


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> April is my favorite month so far . Got a few items from the BTP/WC collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048400


What an amazing bunch of goodies from 2 pretty collections! Any chance your adding the keepall bag charm? I think your missing that in your collection!


----------



## 23adeline

I always read about the excitement and frustration of stalking online, so I wanted to experience it. Last Saturday evening when I was free, I looked at the LV apps,for the WC collection, almost everything were available except the keepall xs both designs, PV , Sac Marin BB which I already gotten . So I looked at smaller items , keepall keychain was not available (as expected because if there is stock coming in, my CS will inform me) . Then I checked PO, the blue PO was available, so I added it in the cart and received it just now. 
Not really ‘hard to get’  actually but I noticed the alignment is slightly out, should I return it? Or it’s meant to be like that? I just checked LV website again, the front of their picture is the same like mine, the right flowers are a bit out of alignment, but for the back , mine is slightly more out of alignment. What do you all think ??


----------



## despair

It's sadly meant to be like that. Every PO I've seen is out of alignment.

Also nearly everything was available at MBS despite showing as not available - I saw the keepall xs, some RTW, the multicolor stole etc etc. The only things I couldn't see were the keepall bag charm and the multicolor PO. I really feel that in Singapore the demand is driven largely by tourists and hence there is a lot of live stock actually available for us to buy nowadays!


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> It's sadly meant to be like that. Every PO I've seen is out of alignment.
> 
> Also nearly everything was available at MBS despite showing as not available - I saw the keepall xs, some RTW, the multicolor stole etc etc. The only things I couldn't see were the keepall bag charm and the multicolor PO. I really feel that in Singapore the demand is driven largely by tourists and hence there is a lot of live stock actually available for us to buy nowadays!


Ok, that means I should keep it 
The alignment looks ok if I see from the top . I saw one review on YT, the alignment is completely out, I would return that piece .


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Ok, that means I should keep it
> The alignment looks ok if I see from the top . I saw one review on YT, the alignment is completely out, I would return that piece .


I've seen similar but not worse so that Youtuber is quite unlucky! Congrats on adding yet another piece of the capsule to your collection!


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> I've seen similar but not worse so that Youtuber is quite unlucky! Congrats on adding yet another piece of the capsule to your collection!


Thanks! I’m waiting for the keepall keychain to complete my WC purchase , hopefully my CS could find a piece for me.
My CS is so efficient that he found the Since1854 Capucines mini for me


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> I always read about the excitement and frustration of stalking online, so I wanted to experience it. Last Saturday evening when I was free, I looked at the LV apps,for the WC collection, almost everything were available except the keepall xs both designs, PV , Sac Marin BB which I already gotten . So I looked at smaller items , keepall keychain was not available (as expected because if there is stock coming in, my CS will inform me) . Then I checked PO, the blue PO was available, so I added it in the cart and received it just now.
> Not really ‘hard to get’  actually but I noticed the alignment is slightly out, should I return it? Or it’s meant to be like that? I just checked LV website again, the front of their picture is the same like mine, the right flowers are a bit out of alignment, but for the back , mine is slightly more out of alignment. What do you all think ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048476
> View attachment 5048475
> View attachment 5048481


This is so pretty and yours looks quite good alignment-wise. For the watercolour collection it does not bother me that much when the alignment is slightly off.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> This is so pretty and yours looks quite good alignment-wise. For the watercolour collection it does not bother me that much when the alignment is slightly off.


Thanks EveyB! I’m keeping it even though I don’t know what I’m going to use it for


----------



## fyn72

It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585


Stunning !!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Thanks! I’m waiting for the keepall keychain to complete my WC purchase , hopefully my CS could find a piece for me.
> My CS is so efficient that he found the Since1854 Capucines mini for me


I’m looking forward to your keepall bag charm too! Can’t wait!  I’m sure they will be able to source one for you. Did any arrive in Singapore at all? Or not yet? You maybe the first in Singapore to have it


----------



## gagabag

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585


Ok, that looks stunning!


----------



## BooYah

Bumbles said:


> So pretty





Bumbles said:


> I’m so sorry to hear abt your loss. Hope you and your family are on the road to healing, and sending lots of love your way.
> All your goodies are amazing and so pretty. All beautiful in their own way, and thanks for sharing them with us and taking the time to do all the shots and what fits in side. Very need indeed! They suit you!



thank you so much, my dear  
your kindness, thoughts and prayers mean so much  
it’s greatly appreciated


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> What an amazing bunch of goodies from 2 pretty collections! Any chance your adding the keepall bag charm? I think your missing that in your collection!


Yes! It says shipped! So fingers crossed it arrives safely!


despair said:


> It's sadly meant to be like that. Every PO I've seen is out of alignment.
> 
> Also nearly everything was available at MBS despite showing as not available - I saw the keepall xs, some RTW, the multicolor stole etc etc. The only things I couldn't see were the keepall bag charm and the multicolor PO. I really feel that in Singapore the demand is driven largely by tourists and hence there is a lot of live stock actually available for us to buy nowadays!


How was the stole in real life? From the pics, the color looks darker and more runny than I’d like. 


23adeline said:


> Thanks EveyB! I’m keeping it even though I don’t know what I’m going to use it for


It’s okay  it’s so pretty


fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585


Congrats on your beautiful speedy!


----------



## BooYah

bbkctpf said:


> @BooYah love all the detailed photos! Very helpful. I was able to try the fushia one on in store but it wasn’t my jam. The utility came the day after!  Well we’re in lockdown so it wasn’t meant to be. Love them all on you! ESP the utility/fushia (I guess I’m being biased ).
> 
> Hope you’re doing well and thanks always for updating us on North American inventory



thank you so much for your kindness and thoughtfulness, my friend - I really appreciate it  

I actually feel the same way about the Outdoor Pouch too - when it first arrived, it didn’t “speak” to me; even now, it’s still not “speaking”. Perhaps it’s not “my jam” either 
(I love the Outdoor Pouch - it’s so cute to wear and look at, but I’m not in love with it as much as the other items, I'm sorry to say.)
I prefer the Keepall XS and Utility Crossbody over the Outdoor Pouch


----------



## BooYah

bbkctpf said:


> April is my favorite month so far . Got a few items from the BTP/WC collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048400



congrats on your beautiful By the Pool & Watercolor acquisitions  
I love each and every piece - these would be my picks too


----------



## BooYah

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585



congrats on this gorgeous Speedy - I love it


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> How was the stole in real life? From the pics, the color looks darker and more runny than I’d like.


Funny story - I kept looking at the stole and couldn't decide how I could possibly style it so that it would work for me. It will really only work as a springtime scarf when I'm travelling. The colors are also so concentrated that it almost looks like a floral print, and so is actually easier for a woman to work into her wardrobe. So I asked my sis if I should return it. She liked it so much she decided to keep the stole herself. Haha. And our SA thus doesn't need to deal with a return in the end heh.


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Yes! It says shipped! So fingers crossed it arrives safely!
> 
> How was the stole in real life? From the pics, the color looks darker and more runny than I’d like.
> 
> It’s okay  it’s so pretty
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful speedy!


Nice! I can’t wait to see it. That’s pretty lucky you managed to score one!


----------



## bbkctpf

BooYah said:


> thank you so much for your kindness and thoughtfulness, my friend - I really appreciate it
> 
> I actually feel the same way about the Outdoor Pouch too - when it first arrived, it didn’t “speak” to me; even now, it’s still not “speaking”. Perhaps it’s not “my jam” either
> (I love the Outdoor Pouch - it’s so cute to wear and look at, but I’m not in love with it as much as the other items, I'm sorry to say.)
> I prefer the Keepall XS and Utility Crossbody over the Outdoor Pouch


I know what you mean! 
I havent seen the keepall in person just yet. But the utility bag I find super edgy - love this vibe. The front pockets are bigger than I thought - looks like it’ll fit AirPods and more?


----------



## Pchul




----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585


Congrats! She’s truly beautiful and goes wonderful with the cute Vivienne charm!


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> Funny story - I kept looking at the stole and couldn't decide how I could possibly style it so that it would work for me. It will really only work as a springtime scarf when I'm travelling. The colors are also so concentrated that it almost looks like a floral print, and so is actually easier for a woman to work into her wardrobe. So I asked my sis if I should return it. She liked it so much she decided to keep the stole herself. Haha. And our SA thus doesn't need to deal with a return in the end heh.


Lol worked out for everyone! Best brother ever  how’s the quality? It looks “rough” in photos. I wish it had a bit of silk a softer finish.


----------



## bbkctpf

Pchul said:


> View attachment 5048701


What a stunning combo!


----------



## Pchul

bbkctpf said:


> What a stunning combo!


Thank you


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Lol worked out for everyone! Best brother ever  how’s the quality? It looks “rough” in photos. I wish it had a bit of silk a softer finish.


It's actually very smooth and not prickly at all (which I feared it would). Not sure if it would pucker and pill after a while though because what I've seen online doesn't bode very well for the LV stoles/scarves.


----------



## mariliz11

Pchul said:


> View attachment 5048701


Stunning pair!


----------



## Pchul

mariliz11 said:


> Stunning pair!


Thank you


----------



## Elena S

Diving into strange to me bandeau waters


----------



## mariliz11

Elena S said:


> Diving into strange to me bandeau waters
> View attachment 5048747


Lovely pink!!!


----------



## DA Club

leooh said:


> You’ve kept your azur neverfull and keepall in great shape! all so fresh for spring! congrats!





BettyLouboo said:


> Wow very impressed at how well kept your DA items are even after a decade. I don't own anything in azur but I'm actually tempted to buy the Azur dress!





WatermelonLove said:


> That pochette isn’t available in Australia. What a lovely understated piece! I hope it ends up being sold here too.



Thanks everyone! The exterior of my neverfull and keepall look great...unfortunately back then bag inserts were not a thing so the interior of the bags are so stained. Oh well! Love Damier Azur!


----------



## Sylly

Was pleasantly surprised to find these in stock


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sylly said:


> Was pleasantly surprised to find these in stock
> 
> View attachment 5048888


Love love these!!  are they comfy?  Can't justify the splurge but I am in love with these


----------



## bfly

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736



Loving all your new collections @BooYah.
I am sorry for your loss. RIP for him.


----------



## BooYah

bbkctpf said:


> I know what you mean!
> I havent seen the keepall in person just yet. But the utility bag I find super edgy - love this vibe. The front pockets are bigger than I thought - looks like it’ll fit AirPods and more?



yes, the square front pockets of the Utility are roomy because it has a little more depth.
I was able to fit a LM powder compact with ease so it will accommodate AirPods Pro and more.

regular-sized Laura Mercier pressed powder compact:


----------



## BooYah

bfly said:


> Loving all your new collections @BooYah.
> I am sorry for your loss. RIP for him.



thank you so much, my dear  
your thoughts and prayers are so appreciated


----------



## Mrslac1

Alma BB in Indigo and Parasol Bandeau


----------



## redjellybean

New bandeau for my 3 years old PM


----------



## EveyB

Pchul said:


> View attachment 5048701


Stunning pair!  
How do you like the MPA in Empreinte with the normal strap? Is it very long crossbody?


----------



## SeattleGal93

Just picked up the Clémence wallet! Obsessed! My first full-sized wallet from LV, spacious but still compact and slim. Rose ballerine is so pretty with monogram!


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> Stunning !!!





gagabag said:


> Ok, that looks stunning!





BooYah said:


> congrats on this gorgeous Speedy - I love it


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585



It’s so pretty especially with little Vivienne — Congrats and enjoy


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I’m looking forward to your keepall bag charm too! Can’t wait!  I’m sure they will be able to source one for you. Did any arrive in Singapore at all? Or not yet? You maybe the first in Singapore to have it


I’m in Malaysia, our LV warehouse is in Singapore. I ordered from my CS quite late, if I order together with my other WC items, I would have gotten it already . 
Still waiting .....


----------



## keepallfan

Happily showing my new wallet


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> It’s arrived! So pretty! I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048582
> View attachment 5048585


This is so pretty fyn! And the bag charm is adorable. Perfect match. I heard there is a btp pop up at pacific fair. Are you close to go in and see what they have? Will be heaps of fun, and so many pretty things to see,..... if they have the items there. Lol


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m in Malaysia, our LV warehouse is in Singapore. I ordered from my CS quite late, if I order together with my other WC items, I would have gotten it already .
> Still waiting .....


Ah sorry, my bad.  Yes you would of. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## BooYah

Received just yesterday, a very lovely friend helped me acquire this beauty.
Thank you, my friend


----------



## DrTr

BooYah said:


> Received just yesterday, a very lovely friend helped me acquire this beauty.
> Thank you, my friend
> View attachment 5049542


Just beautiful!  Aren’t good friends the best!!


----------



## WatermelonLove

Welcome home my new love NF-MM-EMP-TD.. 

now to figure out how to protect from colour transfer


----------



## bbkctpf

Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!


----------



## Bumbles

WatermelonLove said:


> Welcome home my new love NF-MM-EMP-TD..
> 
> now to figure out how to protect from colour transfer
> 
> View attachment 5049561


You ended up getting it! Congrats! that was super fast


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!
> View attachment 5049573


You’re really trying to tempt me @bbkctpf   I see it everywhere now! Love it, and can’t get enough!
So happy for you! Can you do a what fits in my bag charm for me please? Would love to see what it can really hold. By the time I go on the waitlist they might say to me, no more is coming to my country. Being so far from Europe these limited edition pieces are very limited.


----------



## Pchul

EveyB said:


> Stunning pair!
> How do you like the MPA in Empreinte with the normal strap? Is it very long crossbody?


The strap is adjustable and I love how light and comfy it is for everyday use


----------



## balen.girl

I thought I am not joining BTP party, but when SA told me they have stock and it’s the only one, I feel like I need to bring her home..!


----------



## Elena S

Getting ready for summer...


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!
> View attachment 5049573


OMG that is the cutest!!


----------



## BooYah

DrTr said:


> Just beautiful!  Aren’t good friends the best!!



yes, thank you - ITA, good friends are the best and make everything in this world so much better


----------



## BooYah

bbkctpf said:


> Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!
> View attachment 5049573



oh dear, how adorable is this?! congrats


----------



## WatermelonLove

Bumbles said:


> You ended up getting it! Congrats! that was super fast



Thanks @Bumbles! Yes, it only took a few days. They had one already when I first went in, but it was dinted and sort of out of shape.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!
> View attachment 5049573


Love it! The keepall key ring looks quite big next to your nano


----------



## Talyssia

My contribution to all the lovely April purchases - My very first NF!


----------



## EveyB

Talyssia said:


> My contribution to all the lovely April purchases - My very first NF!
> View attachment 5049861
> View attachment 5049867


Gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## gagabag

bbkctpf said:


> Got this cutie mini keepall charm in the mail today.  Here it is next to my nano speedy!
> View attachment 5049573


Squeeee so adorable


----------



## WatermelonLove

Talyssia said:


> My contribution to all the lovely April purchases - My very first NF!
> View attachment 5049861
> View attachment 5049867



What a perfect bag! Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Talyssia

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous, enjoy!





WatermelonLove said:


> What a perfect bag! Enjoy her in good health.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Squeeee so adorable


Did you manage to get/order anything from the watercolour collection? Did you make up your mind? Apparently when I called CS they said more stock was on the way to us and only a few things have arrived. Not too sure how much of that we can believe because the GO collection after launch was so hard to come by, but specially the kirigami!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Did you manage to get/order anything from the watercolour collection? Did you make up your mind? Apparently when I called CS they said more stock was on the way to us and only a few things have arrived. Not too sure how much of that we can believe because the GO collection after launch was so hard to come by, but specially the kirigami!


I want one but don’t want to be stressed about chasing it. If I could find it on the website then that’s great! Otherwise, will move on... Hope more arrives here in AU but oh my, that has never happened before, right?


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> I want one but don’t want to be stressed about chasing it. If I could find it on the website then that’s great! Otherwise, will move on... Hope more arrives here in AU but oh my, that has never happened before, right?


What are you eyeing? Keepall bagcharm? Or the AirPod case? I hope you can get what you’re after, otherwise I totally agree there will be something else that will come out. I’m sick of chasing and calling etc... as well. Happy Saturday


----------



## eena1230

BooYah said:


> Taigarama Outdoor Pouch Fuchsia:
> View attachment 5047766
> View attachment 5047767
> 
> 
> what can fit inside Taigarama Outdoor Pouch:
> View attachment 5047768
> View attachment 5047769
> 
> In small front zip pocket:
> - LV Key Pouch DE containing car fobs
> In large main zip compartment:
> - iPhone 12 Pro Max with case
> - Recto Verso wallet
> - Hermes Bastia
> - small bottle of hand sanitizer
> 
> Size comparison photos with Toiletry pouch 15 and Mini Pochette Accessoires DE (Mini PA fits easily and Toiletry pouch 15 does not):
> View attachment 5047772
> View attachment 5047773
> View attachment 5047774


You look wonderful my friend! Just stunning!


----------



## eena1230

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


I’m so sorry for your loss my dear @BooYah ... blessings to you and your family 
Your acquisitions are beautiful  wear them in good health


----------



## Sylly

M_Butterfly said:


> Love love these!!  are they comfy?  Can't justify the splurge but I am in love with these


Yes, they seem very comfy. They only had a 6.5 and an 8, and I am a size 7, but decided to try the 6.5 just in case. And they fit great!

And oh yeah, these were not a planned purchase. I went into LV “just to look”. I had been checking the website for these the past month or two, but they were never in stock, so I ended up getting a bag (YSL) a few days before with the money I had budgeted for shopping this month. And of COURSE, once you spend your budget is precisely when a Wish List item MAGICALLY appears  

So I haven’t worn them out yet, but around the house they great


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> What are you eyeing? Keepall bagcharm? Or the AirPod case? I hope you can get what you’re after, otherwise I totally agree there will be something else that will come out. I’m sick of chasing and calling etc... as well. Happy Saturday


Happy weekend to you, too!
I like the keepall bag charm, hoping that I could fit the same amount as with the backpack charm I use when walking the dog. I’m also tempted by the round earpod case but I haven’t even used my round coin purse from the trio pouch so I’m having second thoughts... If just for airpods, the dog and cat case are sooo cute!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Happy weekend to you, too!
> I like the keepall bag charm, hoping that I could fit the same amount as with the backpack charm I use when walking the dog. I’m also tempted by the round earpod case but I haven’t even used my round coin purse from the trio pouch so I’m having second thoughts... If just for airpods, the dog and cat case are sooo cute!


I think the keepall bag charm is a bit smaller and more awkward than the Apollo bagcharm but will still fit a decent amount. I hope you manage to get something in this collection. It is gorgeous! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## cfrozal23

I purchased the Neverfull PM at the Seattle LV store last Friday.  I went to purchase the PSM, but when this Made In France the week of March 8th 2021- was brought out- I knew she had to come home with me.  Purchased this Trunks Bandeau on Monday and she arrived today.! Also purchased this preloved origami wallet to go with my new pretties.


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> This is so pretty fyn! And the bag charm is adorable. Perfect match. I heard there is a btp pop up at pacific fair. Are you close to go in and see what they have? Will be heaps of fun, and so many pretty things to see,..... if they have the items there. Lol


Yes! I live an hour away but got my SA from Pacific fair to send me the speedy that was at the pop up, and since then she's managed to get me the mini pochette too!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> I think the keepall bag charm is a bit smaller and more awkward than the Apollo bagcharm but will still fit a decent amount. I hope you manage to get something in this collection. It is gorgeous! Have a lovely weekend!


You too, dear! 
I got the wc stole and very happy with it, but that bag charm is just too cute! You’re right though, it looks like a tight fit for cards


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Yes! I live an hour away but got my SA from Pacific fair to send me the speedy that was at the pop up, and since then she's managed to get me the mini pochette too!


Ooohhh that’s amazing fyn! That’s a super hard one to score so that’s very lucky!  Glad you were able to get that as well. Anything els from that collection or is that it?


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> Ooohhh that’s amazing fyn! That’s a super hard one to score so that’s very lucky!  Glad you were able to get that as well. Anything els from that collection or is that it?


Hehe  When I thought I couldn't get the mini p anymore I was able to order the cosmetic case. Not sure if I'll keep that .. maybe


----------



## Rayrina95

Ordered at 4 am and arrived at 4 pm.


----------



## south-of-france

Wow that‘s fast! Congrats!


----------



## BooYah

eena1230 said:


> You look wonderful my friend! Just stunning!





eena1230 said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss my dear @BooYah ... blessings to you and your family
> Your acquisitions are beautiful  wear them in good health



my dear @eena1230, thank you so much
your kindness and thoughtfulness are truly appreciated


----------



## BooYah

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 5050568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered at 4 am and arrived at 4 pm.



omg, that is outstanding customer service-congrats on your beautiful acquisition


----------



## EveyB

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 5050568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered at 4 am and arrived at 4 pm.


Gorgeous!   Would you mind sharing a modshot crossbody? I’m undecided if I should get this in black or cream. Both are so beautiful


----------



## Rayrina95

Sorry forgot to click ‘reply’


----------



## Rayrina95

EveyB said:


> Gorgeous!   Would you mind sharing a modshot crossbody? I’m undecided if I should get this in black or cream. Both are so beautiful


Sorry i am not at home now. Will do that when i am home.


----------



## south-of-france

BTP MPA in daylight


----------



## bbcerisette66

south-of-france said:


> BTP MPA in daylight


Magnifique !!!!


----------



## LRG

Finally got around to opening up a recent purchase. I got the Toiletry Pouch 26 although I’m wondering whether I should return it because the size seems a bit awkward for me in person.


----------



## EveyB

south-of-france said:


> BTP MPA in daylight


Gorgeous and so summer!


----------



## Prettyinblush

Wasnt sure at first but seeing it in the sun makes my heart flutter


----------



## EveyB

Went to pick up my order today


----------



## EveyB

Twist pm black and strap


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Twist pm black and strap
> View attachment 5051282
> View attachment 5051283


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you!


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Twist pm black and strap
> View attachment 5051282
> View attachment 5051283



This is so beautiful—I love it with both straps.  Enjoy


----------



## EveyB

Thank you both so much @DrTr and @Iamminda 
This is my first Twist and I am so happy with it


----------



## bfly

LRG said:


> Finally got around to opening up a recent purchase. I got the Toiletry Pouch 26 although I’m wondering whether I should return it because the size seems a bit awkward for me in person.
> 
> View attachment 5050841



Please don’t return it. You can use it in so many ways. As a make up pouch, as a clutch for a nice dinner or you can turn it into a bag like I did. Just add an organizer with d ring and add a chain. I love using it as a bag.


----------



## bfly

cfrozal23 said:


> I purchased the Neverfull PM at the Seattle LV store last Friday.  I went to purchase the PSM, but when this Made In France the week of March 8th 2021- was brought out- I knew she had to come home with me.  Purchased this Trunks Bandeau on Monday and she arrived today.! Also purchased this preloved origami wallet to go with my new pretties.
> View attachment 5050445



Nice azur collections. Congratulations.


----------



## cfrozal23

bfly said:


> Please don’t return it. You can use it in so many ways. As a make up pouch, as a clutch for a nice dinner or you can turn it into a bag like I did. Just add an organizer with d ring and add a chain. I love using it as a bag.


This is the only reason I am wanting to purchase the Kirigami set. So I can turn the large one into an evening purse for the nights I’ll be able to have happy hour once again with friends


----------



## Bumbles

Prettyingblush said:


> Wasnt sure at first but seeing it in the sun makes my heart flutter
> 
> View attachment 5051144


Looks gorgeous! Definitely a keeper in my books!!


----------



## WatermelonLove

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 5050568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered at 4 am and arrived at 4 pm.



Wow this is so pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Twist pm black and strap
> View attachment 5051282
> View attachment 5051283


Yay! Wishing you a proper Happy belated Birthday with this stunning Twist  I hope you enjoy this new beauty for years to come - it looks fantastic on you! Congrats Evey!


----------



## Rayrina95

how i wish i could have my MPA in creme to be side by side with the chanel. It is so difficult to get one frm boutique and too expensive via reseller 
View attachment 5048701

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mgrant

Purchased another Keepall 55B last weekend so that my husband and I would each have one, this time in Monogram Eclipse (he has a damier graphite). While I was having a look around, I saw they had a Toiletry 15 in stock, so I grabbed that too. I don't normally make impulse purchases like that, but for some reason I felt like I should get it while I had the chance. Hopefully this was a good impulse


----------



## MooMooVT

mgrant said:


> Purchased another Keepall 55B last weekend so that my husband and I would each have one, this time in Monogram Eclipse (he has a damier graphite). While I was having a look around, I saw they had a Toiletry 15 in stock, so I grabbed that too. I don't normally make impulse purchases like that, but for some reason I felt like I should get it while I had the chance. Hopefully this was a good impulse


UGH! I love my Mono Eclipse Keepalls (45 & 55) and just seeing these pics makes me want to take them out and admire them! Or even better, take them somewhere. 
Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy it in good health


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I went to visit my SA today and placed a pre-order for and upcoming collection RTW (for the husband). She also surprised me with piece.


	

		
			
		

		
	
So unexpected. It was still big for me. I left it at the store to be altered so it will fit me better.


----------



## mgrant

23adeline said:


> Can’t wait to see your review !
> The strap is too short for me because I’m quite tall, as an Asian , 5ft7
> But we can either put 3 pieces out of 4 straps, (not nice at one joining), it will be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use other strap
> View attachment 5042483


 
I thought the little backpack was silly when I saw it in store last weekend, but honestly, seeing on you, it's way cuter than I thought!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! Wishing you a proper Happy belated Birthday with this stunning Twist  I hope you enjoy this new beauty for years to come - it looks fantastic on you! Congrats Evey!


Thank you so much MB!   
I was going back and forth between the white Twist pm and black, but we have 2.5 months of summer, so went with the black.


----------



## lynnb

I love this bag. Does the short strap fit on your shoulder?


----------



## lynnb

Penelopepursula said:


> Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047107
> View attachment 5047108


I love this bag. Does the short strap fit on your shoulder?


----------



## DrTr

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 5050568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered at 4 am and arrived at 4 pm.


a beauty!


----------



## DrTr

sunkissed_xp said:


> I went to visit my SA today and placed a pre-order for and upcoming collection RTW (for the husband). She also surprised me with piece.
> View attachment 5051563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unexpected. It was still big for me. I left it at the store to be altered so it will fit me better.


Love this!  You look great, bet you can’t wait to get it back!!


----------



## keepallfan

So excited to add this multiple to my collection!


----------



## keepallfan

.


----------



## monipod

Oops, I did it again (kinda). I put myself on a bag ban (the DE Geronimos arrived and it's amazing) and was trying to not buy anything else this month but I fell in love instantly with a Giant Monogram Zoe in that purple and green colourway. They aren't easy to come by so when I saw one on Yahoo Japan Auctions at a great price, I bid and won it. A few issues but it's new enough that I can take it to LV for repair. It's not to everyone's taste but I love how it pops, especially against Mono and DE. Can't wait for it to arrive but I'm definitely not buying anything else for a while!


----------



## Luxlover13

Month early birthday gifts


----------



## EveyB

Luxlover13 said:


> Month early birthday gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052892
> View attachment 5052893


Love them all!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## MCBadian07

Luxlover13 said:


> Month early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5052892
> View attachment 5052893


Happy Birthday ! Best gifts ever


----------



## bfly

Luxlover13 said:


> Month early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5052892
> View attachment 5052893



Beautiful birthday presents. Happy birthday.


----------



## BooYah

Luxlover13 said:


> Month early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5052892
> View attachment 5052893



early happy birthday to you 
beautiful acquisitions


----------



## BooYah

EveyB said:


> Twist pm black and strap
> View attachment 5051282
> View attachment 5051283



you wear it beautifully @EveyB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Luxlover13 said:


> Month early birthday gifts
> View attachment 5052892
> View attachment 5052893


Happy Bday! Love your haul


----------



## EveyB

BooYah said:


> you wear it beautifully @EveyB


Thank you!


----------



## Penelopepursula

lynnb said:


> I love this bag. Does the short strap fit on your shoulder?


It does! Today I'm wearing a tee and a sweater and it fits over my shoulder fine. Probably wouldn't with a heavy coat. It comes with an adjustable strap the same color as the bag. I just wanted something with a bit of oomph, which is why I bought the LV leather guitar strap. I've been using the bag for a week or so now and I absolutely love it! It looks small but it fits a ton.


----------



## Bumbles

monipod said:


> Oops, I did it again (kinda). I put myself on a bag ban (the DE Geronimos arrived and it's amazing) and was trying to not buy anything else this month but I fell in love instantly with a Giant Monogram Zoe in that purple and green colourway. They aren't easy to come by so when I saw one on Yahoo Japan Auctions at a great price, I bid and won it. A few issues but it's new enough that I can take it to LV for repair. It's not to everyone's taste but I love how it pops, especially against Mono and DE. Can't wait for it to arrive but I'm definitely not buying anything else for a while!


I love this cutie


----------



## Swathi

Finally, she arrived over this weekend. Already took her out for a spin  I am little sad they discontinued providing padlock for the BCS unless it is the vernis version!!!


----------



## Luxlover13

EveyB said:


> Love them all!  Happy Birthday!





MCBadian07 said:


> Happy Birthday ! Best gifts ever





bfly said:


> Beautiful birthday presents. Happy birthday.





BooYah said:


> early happy birthday to you
> beautiful acquisitions





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Bday! Love your haul



Thank you all so much!  I appreciate all the love!


----------



## 23adeline

mgrant said:


> I thought the little backpack was silly when I saw it in store last weekend, but honestly, seeing on you, it's way cuter than I thought!


Oh thanks for your compliment 
I love to use it when I don’t need to bring a lot of things . I even made a liner for the smallest pouch of kirigami so that I could use it with Tiny backpack plus MPA strap like this


----------



## amrx87




----------



## mgrant

23adeline said:


> Oh thanks for your compliment
> I love to use it when I don’t need to bring a lot of things . I even made a liner for the smallest pouch of kirigami so that I could use it with Tiny backpack plus MPA strap like this
> View attachment 5053431



How creative! That fabric strap looks like it matches the backpack perfectly too!


----------



## madamelizaking

Finally was able to snatch up a Kirigami. Such a great set. I'm hoping I'll be able to get the Epi as well, but the SA doesn't think they're going to bring them back. I hope she's wrong like she was on this set.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Oh thanks for your compliment
> I love to use it when I don’t need to bring a lot of things . I even made a liner for the smallest pouch of kirigami so that I could use it with Tiny backpack plus MPA strap like this
> View attachment 5053431


It fits you very well !


----------



## fyn72

Happy I was still able to get one after my order was cancelled


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Happy I was still able to get one after my order was cancelled
> View attachment 5053635


Congrats hun on scoring this beauty! I'm happy you were able to get one!!


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats hun on scoring this beauty! I'm happy you were able to get one!!


Aww thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Happy I was still able to get one after my order was cancelled
> View attachment 5053635


So happy for you. It is so cute


----------



## monipod

Bumbles said:


> I love this cutie



It was love at first sight... Something about purple and green


----------



## Bumbles

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 5053433


This is a gorgeous bumbag! It’s my fav out of all of them!! Great choice!


----------



## Bumbles

monipod said:


> It was love at first sight... Something about purple and green


Agree! I wish I had gotten this when it was released! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Happy I was still able to get one after my order was cancelled
> View attachment 5053635


It looks stunning fyn! Congrats! Did you decide if you’re keeping both or returning the CP? The leather looks amazing! Will go beautifully with your pink collection!


----------



## NicaG

Got an early birthday present to myself. It is even more beautiful in person.


----------



## DrTr

NicaG said:


> Got an early birthday present to myself. It is even more beautiful in person.


Happy birthday, love it, twinning!!


----------



## DrTr

I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)
> View attachment 5054013


Happy for you that you scored both! Each colour is beautiful in its own way


----------



## Milosmum0307

Went out of my comfort zone on Saturday by picking up this Marshmallow bag from the By the Pool capsule collection while visiting Manhattan last weekend. I don’t know what I was thinking.  I haven’t owned a hobo since the early 2000s, and I usually stick with neutrals.  I walked in wanting an Onthegoo MM in the brown monogram and walked out with this instead.  I talked myself into thinking this will be a great summer bag, but I usually avoid seasonal styles that will look dated in a year or two.  I’m not sure yet if it’s a keeper.  It seems to be a practical size for me (I’m 5’2”, a US size 2 in dresses, 25 in jeans).  I do think it’s very pretty, despite my hesitation.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)
> View attachment 5054013


Congrats DT, both colours are gorgeous! Can’t wait to see your Shhhh reveal too


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)
> View attachment 5054013


These are both gorgeous!   Congrats and so glad you got the denim. It’s very pretty and definitely agree if you like the colour then go for it! I can see your fuschia is being used and enjoyed so that’s great! I have the blue lagoon from last year and I love it!! Enjoy your pretty cch collection! Perfect!


----------



## weezer

Picked up a Sofia Coppola PM in Noir at my LV store today


----------



## NicaG

DrTr said:


> Happy birthday, love it, twinning!!


Thank you! I know this won't be my last CCH.


----------



## gagabag

weezer said:


> Picked up a Sofia Coppola PM in Noir at my LV store today
> View attachment 5054458


Ooooh my fave bag! I didn’t realise they are still around! Mine are 8 and 9 years old now and still looking very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## T3mpi

Anniversary gift from the husband


----------



## mgrant

Milosmum0307 said:


> Went out of my comfort zone on Saturday by picking up this Marshmallow bag from the By the Pool capsule collection while visiting Manhattan last weekend. I don’t know what I was thinking.  I haven’t owned a hobo since the early 2000s, and I usually stick with neutrals.  I walked in wanting an Onthegoo MM in the brown monogram and walked out with this instead.  I talked myself into thinking this will be a great summer bag, but I usually avoid seasonal styles that will look dated in a year or two.  I’m not sure yet if it’s a keeper.  It seems to be a practical size for me (I’m 5’2”, a US size 2 in dresses, 25 in jeans).  I do think it’s very pretty, despite my hesitation.


I saw this in store recently and thought the shape was so cute! If it had been in a solid empriente I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## SweetCherries

Congrats! On my wish list.


----------



## mgrant

weezer said:


> Picked up a Sofia Coppola PM in Noir at my LV store today
> View attachment 5054458


I didn't think these were still in production! Jealous!


----------



## weezer

mgrant said:


> I didn't think these were still in production! Jealous!


They still pop up from time to time in the stores!


----------



## Chanellover2015

DrTr said:


> I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)
> View attachment 5054013



twinning on the denim one!!! Love it so much. such a useful piece and I like how’s not bulky.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I have a small April lovely I didn’t plan on.   Loved my fuschia CCH decided I needed have the denim one  These holders in colors don’t drop that often so I don’t want to miss one. Fuschia was March, denim today  (I may have another April lovely in the Shhhh thread to coordinate with if Fed Ex would hurry up!!)
> View attachment 5054013



The denim CCH is beautiful T . I started to like this denim color after I saw Eena’s CCH (think she was the one who got it) — and now, your picture is tempting me some more . You are right — these pretty colors don’t come around too often. Looking forward to your next reveal on the Shhh/cheating on LV thread


----------



## monipod

NicaG said:


> Got an early birthday present to myself. It is even more beautiful in person.



Good catch! So hard to get hold of! Enjoy


----------



## despair

It took three orders (two web and one with my SA), one cancelation and one return before this became officially acquired: 







The puckering when the wallet is open is really quite next level and really leads me to question if there wasn't a way to construct the wallet to not look so... poorly when it's open? Haha.


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> It took three orders (two web and one with my SA), one cancelation and one return before this became officially acquired:
> 
> View attachment 5054739
> View attachment 5054740
> View attachment 5054741
> View attachment 5054742
> 
> 
> The puckering when the wallet is open is really quite next level and really leads me to question if there wasn't a way to construct the wallet to not look so... poorly when it's open? Haha.


I think you just have to accept it, just like this morning my CA showed me photo of WC Keepall key ring and I noticed its right and left are not symmetry, when I checked LV website and googled, all the keepall key ring are not symmetry. So I accept that its ‘design’ is like that


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I think you just have to accept it, just like this morning my CA showed me photo of WC Keepall key ring and I noticed its right and left are not symmetry, when I checked LV website and googled, all the keepall key ring are not symmetry. So I accept that its ‘design’ is like that


Ah you managed to get it! Congrats! Waiting for good news on mine!


----------



## beige1

New Poche Toilette 26


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> It looks stunning fyn! Congrats! Did you decide if you’re keeping both or returning the CP? The leather looks amazing! Will go beautifully with your pink collection!


Thank you @Bumbles   I'm still waiting on the CP to arrive


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I think you just have to accept it, just like this morning my CA showed me photo of WC Keepall key ring and I noticed its right and left are not symmetry, when I checked LV website and googled, all the keepall key ring are not symmetry. So I accept that its ‘design’ is like that


Lol me too. I realized with the smaller pieces it’s harder to get them perfectly symmetrical. Even my nano speedy is like that and I also learned to accept it sadly 

but on another note,congrats on the chain.  Can’t wait to see how you use it!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I think you just have to accept it, just like this morning my CA showed me photo of WC Keepall key ring and I noticed its right and left are not symmetry, when I checked LV website and googled, all the keepall key ring are not symmetry. So I accept that its ‘design’ is like that


So glad you managed to get one I think?? Hopefully when it arrives it’s not noticeable


----------



## Fendilover88

Got the essential trunk yesterday! So small but very stunning.


----------



## londoncatlady

Not very spring/summer but went to Bond Street this morning and picked up this beauty. I absolutely love her. I never thought I'd purchase a neverfull but I just love the empreinte leather. The pouch with the longer strap is great too and can be worn on the shoulder.
I


----------



## mgrant

londoncatlady said:


> Not very spring/summer but went to Bond Street this morning and picked up this beauty. I absolutely love her. I never thought I'd purchase a neverfull but I just love the empreinte leather. The pouch with the longer strap is great too and can be worn on the shoulder.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055058
> View attachment 5055059
> View attachment 5055060



I was never a fan of the neverfull until it came out in the empreinte leather. You're lucky to get your hands on one! There was magically one in store when I went a couple of weeks ago, and I stupidly turned it down, which I totally regret. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## EveyB

londoncatlady said:


> Not very spring/summer but went to Bond Street this morning and picked up this beauty. I absolutely love her. I never thought I'd purchase a neverfull but I just love the empreinte leather. The pouch with the longer strap is great too and can be worn on the shoulder.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055058
> View attachment 5055059
> View attachment 5055060


It‘s really stunning, enjoy!   
Love your nickname btw


----------



## FunBagz

londoncatlady said:


> Not very spring/summer but went to Bond Street this morning and picked up this beauty. I absolutely love her. I never thought I'd purchase a neverfull but I just love the empreinte leather. The pouch with the longer strap is great too and can be worn on the shoulder.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055058
> View attachment 5055059
> View attachment 5055060


This looks great on you!  I am in the same boat...never cared for the Neverfull (or really any canvas bags), but LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it in empreinte! I have the turtle dove scheduled for delivery today and managed to snag the black yesterday on the US site, so fingers crossed my order goes through. I'll go from "never a Neverfull" to 2 Neverfulls  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I    this!!! A scrunchy is a daily item for me, so I had to have this


----------



## FunBagz

FunBagz said:


> This looks great on you!  I am in the same boat...never cared for the Neverfull (or really any canvas bags), but LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it in empreinte! I have the turtle dove scheduled for delivery today and managed to snag the black yesterday on the US site, so fingers crossed my order goes through. I'll go from "never a Neverfull" to 2 Neverfulls  Congrats on your new beauty!



And just like that, she arrived!  Very pretty, but I may actually prefer my OnTheGo MM Empreinte in turtle dove, so I might be returning her.  Will wait for the black Neverfull Empreinte to arrive to decide on what stays and what goes.


----------



## Islandbreeze

FunBagz said:


> And just like that, she arrived!  Very pretty, but I may actually prefer my OnTheGo MM Empreinte in turtle dove, so I might be returning her.  Will wait for the black Neverfull Empreinte to arrive to decide on what stays and what goes.
> 
> View attachment 5055412


Lovely color!


----------



## londoncatlady

FunBagz said:


> And just like that, she arrived!  Very pretty, but I may actually prefer my OnTheGo MM Empreinte in turtle dove, so I might be returning her.  Will wait for the black Neverfull Empreinte to arrive to decide on what stays and what goes.
> 
> View attachment 5055412



Oh gosh that colour is beautiful! I bet the OnTheGo is stunning in this colour


----------



## MCBadian07

FunBagz said:


> And just like that, she arrived!  Very pretty, but I may actually prefer my OnTheGo MM Empreinte in turtle dove, so I might be returning her.  Will wait for the black Neverfull Empreinte to arrive to decide on what stays and what goes.
> 
> View attachment 5055412


I actually really like this color!! I've wanted it for the Pochette Metis


----------



## FunBagz

Islandbreeze said:


> Lovely color!





londoncatlady said:


> Oh gosh that colour is beautiful! I bet the OnTheGo is stunning in this colour





MCBadian07 said:


> I actually really like this color!! I've wanted it for the Pochette Metis



I am obsessed with the color for sure!  Perfect year round neutral.  I bet it's great in the Pochette Metis too.  I got the OnTheGo in this color back in January fell hard for the color, so when I saw it in the Neverfull I jumped on it thinking I would either keep both, return the Neverfull or sell the OTG.  First impression is that in the Neverfull, this color makes the bag appear a bit large. Still undecided.  May start a poll.


----------



## weezer

FunBagz said:


> And just like that, she arrived!  Very pretty, but I may actually prefer my OnTheGo MM Empreinte in turtle dove, so I might be returning her.  Will wait for the black Neverfull Empreinte to arrive to decide on what stays and what goes.


Gorgeous!  I think you have great options either way! I personally love empreinte leather


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I love my LV they always find what I’m looking for! I love my Black Babylone BB so much I decided I needed it in another color before they are completely gone. Can’t believe LV is retiring this bag already.


----------



## Bumbles

Fendilover88 said:


> Got the essential trunk yesterday! So small but very stunning.


Yes this ones a cutie!   And I also see the mini boite chapeau on you as well so you’re a mini bag lover?! Congrats! Love both items and I have both as well so definitely twinsies! You will love it!!


----------



## Moxisox

I needed a summer cardholder, so this works perfect! I did notice they dripped some of the light blue glazing on the canvas. If it doesn’t wipe off, I’ll exchange for a different one.


----------



## Rayrina95

T3mpi said:


> Anniversary gift from the husband
> 
> View attachment 5054493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054494



gorgeous! Happy anniversary!
if only i don’t have my noir epi neverfull, i would have bought this for myself.


----------



## mrs.JC

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love my LV they always find what I’m looking for! I love my Black Babylone BB so much I decided I needed it in another color before they are completely gone. Can’t believe LV is retiring this bag already.



Ahh I love that bag.  I was eyeing the black one.


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Ah you managed to get it! Congrats! Waiting for good news on mine!





bbkctpf said:


> Lol me too. I realized with the smaller pieces it’s harder to get them perfectly symmetrical. Even my nano speedy is like that and I also learned to accept it sadly
> 
> but on another note,congrats on the chain.  Can’t wait to see how you use it!





Bumbles said:


> So glad you managed to get one I think?? Hopefully when it arrives it’s not noticeable



Thanks all! 
Yes, this time my CA scored it, she is person in charge of stocks in her store and she contacted me immediately when she saw ONE keepall key ring yesterday morning 
I‘m going to see her this afternoon


----------



## mmmariexg

went in to purchase the Nice BB and just so happened to mention to my SA I was sad to have missed out on the new mini pochette.... the next day her store got one and of course I had to get it too!


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Twist pm black and strap
> View attachment 5051282
> View attachment 5051283


This bag is pure perfection  just stunning! Congrats @EveyB


----------



## EverSoElusive

Repair didn't work out and was offered a complimentary exchange. Love it as much as my original. The canvas is supple and the fuchsia microfiber lining is so yummy  

While some people have expressed their disdain for DIY Noe Pouch crossbody, I actually quite like it. It fits the basic necessities for errands or something super casual. It's LV without being in your face. It's adorable yet classy at the same time.


----------



## Bumbles

mmmariexg said:


> View attachment 5055738
> 
> went in to purchase the Nice BB and just so happened to mention to my SA I was sad to have missed out on the new mini pochette.... the next day her store got one and of course I had to get it too!


Nice, that’s so lucky of you!! Pays to mention it to her


----------



## WinSailor

It’s been awhile since I bought any LV or posted here - came home with the Neverfull GM, Mini Deuville and Victorine wallet all in azure. Now I’m ready for summer!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> This bag is pure perfection  just stunning! Congrats @EveyB


Thank you so much!


----------



## EveyB

WinSailor said:


> It’s been awhile since I bought any LV or posted here - came home with the Neverfull GM, Mini Deuville and Victorine wallet all in azure. Now I’m ready for summer!


Congrats on these DA beauties! Now summer can come


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love my LV they always find what I’m looking for! I love my Black Babylone BB so much I decided I needed it in another color before they are completely gone. Can’t believe LV is retiring this bag already.


Mahina leather bag are all stunning !


----------



## GJ*

Since I needed a more neutral bag, I ended up with the black Neverfull.  She is really beautiful.  Actually, I think I don't have that many bags, but when I wanted to put them away I realized that there was no space.  
Now I've ordered a shelf first.  
Somehow I always stay with Neverfull.


----------



## iferodi

This colorway 

But ban island, country, planet for me after all these purchases...


----------



## MCBadian07

GJ* said:


> Actually, I think I don't have that many bags, but when I wanted to put them away I realized that there was no space.
> Now I've ordered a shelf first.


 this is me. I need to lay it all out on the floor to just tell me to stop buying stuff


----------



## XCCX

My 2nd Pochette Metis (I’ve been enjoying my monogram canvas one since 2018) 

I couldn’t wait till I get home so I unboxed her in the car lol





And with my current daily bag, the Chanel 19 in large size. I wanted to add the empriente PM for those 100% carefree days


----------



## GJ*

MCBadian07 said:


> this is me. I need to lay it all out on the floor to just tell me to stop buying stuff


I think about where I can move my husband's clothes to have the dressing room to myself


----------



## MCBadian07

XCCX said:


> My 2nd Pochette Metis (I’ve been enjoying my monogram canvas one since 2018)
> 
> I couldn’t wait till I get home so I unboxed her in the car lol
> 
> View attachment 5056097
> View attachment 5056098
> 
> 
> And with my current daily bag, the Chanel 19 in large size. I wanted to add the empriente PM for those 100% carefree days
> 
> View attachment 5056099


Gorgeous acquisition!! The turtledove Pochette Metis is on my wishlist !


----------



## XCCX

MCBadian07 said:


> Gorgeous acquisition!! The turtledove Pochette Metis is on my wishlist !


Thank you! I hope you get yours soon


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> Since I needed a more neutral bag, I ended up with the black Neverfull.  She is really beautiful.  Actually, I think I don't have that many bags, but when I wanted to put them away I realized that there was no space.
> Now I've ordered a shelf first.
> Somehow I always stay with Neverfull.
> View attachment 5056080



LVoe your photo.  Very classy !!  Your rare Catogram bag charm perfects the combo !!


----------



## travelbliss

Moxisox said:


> I needed a summer cardholder, so this works perfect! I did notice they dripped some of the light blue glazing on the canvas. If it doesn’t wipe off, I’ll exchange for a different one.
> View attachment 5055649



LVoe the pale blue combo.  I also ordered this to match my new MPA (bleu).   Hopefully these glazing issues aren't universal on this piece !


----------



## cpfeilsticker

I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

cpfeilsticker said:


> I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056154


Beautiful collection!! I am in the same boat


----------



## EveyB

cpfeilsticker said:


> I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056154


Many congrats on these beauties!   
Is the glazing on the DA pochette red or fuchsia?


----------



## cpfeilsticker

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on these beauties!
> Is the glazing on the DA pochette red or fuchsia?



oh boy, I am a noobie so I’m not sure I’m answering this correctly. 
The vachetta strap has the red edges, but I’m not sure if that counts as a glazing. I’d call that red. 
Otherwise the piping is vachetta.


----------



## EveyB

cpfeilsticker said:


> oh boy, I am a noobie so I’m not sure I’m answering this correctly.
> The vachetta strap has the red edges, but I’m not sure if that counts as a glazing. I’d call that red.
> Otherwise the piping is vachetta.


 yes, the red one is the glazing. I just was not sure if it was red or more like pink/fuchsia.


----------



## iamthecutest

On The Go MM and Alma BB Citron.  Love them both, so happy


----------



## Islandbreeze

cpfeilsticker said:


> I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056154


Lovely collection! I only discovered LV a couple years ago and found it equally addictive!


----------



## kulasa87

cpfeilsticker said:


> I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056154


I know what you mean. I sold all my LV 7 years ago, got hooked on Chanel. I re-started my LV collection Oct 2020 now I can't stop.


----------



## Bumbles

iamthecutest said:


> On The Go MM and Alma BB Citron.  Love them both, so happy
> View attachment 5056332


So pretty and such great choices of bags!


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> this is me. I need to lay it all out on the floor to just tell me to stop buying stuff


Too funny. It won’t help   I put all my bags on display. Still buy bags. good luck if you try!!


----------



## MCBadian07

DrTr said:


> Too funny. It won’t help   I put all my bags on display. Still buy bags. good luck if you try!!


Ahhaha thanks lovie! I'm trying to be more conscious of what I buy. I have to absolutely love it and not just be fleeting or on trend


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> Ahhaha thanks lovie! I'm trying to be more conscious of what I buy. I have to absolutely love it and not just be fleeting or on trend


Same here. I just know how hard it is when we truly love bags to say no!  But a smaller collection we adore is really nice. Good luck with your process!


----------



## 23adeline

I got this WC keepall key ring from my CA yesterday, my April reveals become smaller and smaller


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I got this WC keepall key ring from my CA yesterday, my April reveals become smaller and smaller
> View attachment 5056683
> View attachment 5056684
> View attachment 5056685


Very cute!


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Very cute!


Thanks! 
Hope you will get yours soon


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I had ordered this strap from one of the recent Twist models and it came in today!


----------



## bbkctpf

cpfeilsticker said:


> I’ve never posted my collection, so here it is. I started with my first bag on my Birthday this year 02/21 and I got a bit addicted. February, March and April purchases:  EEEKKK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056154


What a collection! Let the addiction begin (or shall I say continue  )


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I got this WC keepall key ring from my CA yesterday, my April reveals become smaller and smaller
> View attachment 5056683
> View attachment 5056684
> View attachment 5056685


Yay! It came! So so cute. Does yours sit flat?  Mine actually tilts towards the key ring :s I thought it was normal.


----------



## bbkctpf

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I had ordered this strap from one of the recent Twist models and it came in today!
> 
> View attachment 5056715


Woooo. As in you were able to order this strap without owning the twist bag? I never knew we could!


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Yay! It came! So so cute. Does yours sit flat?  Mine actually tilts towards the key ring :s I thought it was normal.


Yes, I guess all of them are slanted slightly ....it’s so so cute


----------



## EveyB

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I had ordered this strap from one of the recent Twist models and it came in today!
> 
> View attachment 5056715


Congrats!  we’re twinning on this! It is so beautiful and well-made. I ordered a Twist pm to go with it because the original was a mm and way too big.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I got this WC keepall key ring from my CA yesterday, my April reveals become smaller and smaller
> View attachment 5056683
> View attachment 5056684
> View attachment 5056685


Thats stunning and so stinking adorable and cute @23adeline glad you were able to get one! I love it!     I’m living thru your reveals until mine arrives, well the PV and PO that is. But by the time mine arrives we’re already into another collection launch, maybe jungle or something, so I’m behind again. LV needs to get its act together where I am, but being so far away from Europe there is always a lag and delay. How are you going to use your keepall bag charm?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

bbkctpf said:


> Woooo. As in you were able to order this strap without owning the twist bag? I never knew we could!


Yep! It’s suuuuper cheap that way too!


----------



## MariaB

23adeline said:


> I got this WC keepall key ring from my CA yesterday, my April reveals become smaller and smaller
> View attachment 5056683
> View attachment 5056684
> View attachment 5056685



Absolutely CUTE  You were lucky to get the little adorable Keepall charm!!! I was not so lucky hihi...
The Keepall XS is equally beautiful!
Congrats


----------



## Chanellover2015

Iamminda said:


> The denim CCH is beautiful T . I started to like this denim color after I saw Eena’s CCH (think she was the one who got it) — and now, your picture is tempting me some more . You are right — these pretty colors don’t come around too often. Looking forward to your next reveal on the Shhh/cheating on LV thread



yes. Get it!! I have it as well and love the denim color of it. I get lots of compliments on the color when I’m out and about with it.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Shadow Monogram Keepall


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well

I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life


----------



## Miss Liz

Found this MPA at LV Caesar’s Forum in Vegas.  The shops there have just about everything in stock!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


It’s stunning, so girly and pretty!  Congrats MB! You can start wearing it now! I love the flower charm and is the canvas coated in a glossy feel like the speedy as well? I saw the tiny backpack and the speedy BTP brume last weekend and the canvas has a glossy coat on it so easy to care for and very luxe!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> It’s stunning, so girly and pretty!  Congrats MB! You can start wearing it now! I love the flower charm and is the canvas coated in a glossy feel like the speedy as well? I saw the tiny backpack and the speedy BTP brume last weekend and the canvas has a glossy coat on it so easy to care for and very luxe!


TY my sweet friend! Girly is totally me lol. 

Wow you’re right, it’s finish is glossier than regular monogram. Thanks for pointing this out. I took this pic in darker natural light and it’s slightly visible:


----------



## brnicutie

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I had ordered this strap from one of the recent Twist models and it came in today!
> 
> View attachment 5056715


This is nice. I love the color combo.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

The matching wallet for my new babies has just arrived and it’s LVoe at first sight


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


I would like to speak very good English to express how beautiful all these creations are and your photo is the mirror of that !!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


Congrats MBL on your gorgeous beauty!!! So very excited for u!! The colors are just so pretty & your Valentinos match so well with it. Totally agree that this is one dreamy dose of dawn & like @Bumbles says, has your name written all over it!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The matching wallet for my new babies has just arrived and it’s LVoe at first sight
> View attachment 5057479
> 
> View attachment 5057480
> 
> View attachment 5057482


Congrats lovely!!! In love with your gorgeous, matchy set!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats lovely!!! In love with your gorgeous, matchy set!!!


Thank you so so much my dear!


----------



## sunnybrii

My new favorite PO!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I am obsessed with vintage luggage. I know buying used luggage may sound odd to some but I just love the history of a nice piece of luggage and wondering all the places it has traveled.

I picked up this vintage beauty (keepall 45) on Fashionphile. It’s from the 80’s.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


This a statement!!  I love  it


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


I’m so excited for you! It’s lovely, and the Valentinos too.   Enjoy in good health!


----------



## lilthai

My new OTG MM and bandeau ❤️


----------



## bfly

TAZxSPIN said:


> Shadow Monogram Keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057334



Gorgeous.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421



OMG, it’s finally arrived. So happy for you MB. That sandals really good to go together with the NF


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The matching wallet for my new babies has just arrived and it’s LVoe at first sight
> View attachment 5057479
> 
> View attachment 5057480
> 
> View attachment 5057482



Yes, you got the matching wallet


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> My new favorite PO!
> View attachment 5057524


What a wonderful picture!    Congrats on this beautiful addition hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bfly said:


> Yes, you got the matching wallet


Thank you my dear!


----------



## DrTr

TAZxSPIN said:


> Shadow Monogram Keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057334


I already swooned over your bag but this is truly something special!


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> My new favorite PO!
> View attachment 5057524


Just gorgeous!  That little PO is a stunner, and those purple flowers!!!  Purple is my favorite color followed closely by pink. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Thats stunning and so stinking adorable and cute @23adeline glad you were able to get one! I love it!     I’m living thru your reveals until mine arrives, well the PV and PO that is. But by the time mine arrives we’re already into another collection launch, maybe jungle or something, so I’m behind again. LV needs to get its act together where I am, but being so far away from Europe there is always a lag and delay. How are you going to use your keepall bag charm?


Where are you located ?
It’s ok as long as you could get items that you want, even though it’s late
I’m using it with my PV , just as a charm and putting hand sanitizer inside it


----------



## 23adeline

MariaB said:


> Absolutely CUTE  You were lucky to get the little adorable Keepall charm!!! I was not so lucky hihi...
> The Keepall XS is equally beautiful!
> Congrats


Thanks! 
This time me my CA scored it, I normally inform both my CA and CS the items that I want to buy.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Where are you located ?
> It’s ok as long as you could get items that you want, even though it’s late
> I’m using it with my PV , just as a charm and putting hand sanitizer inside it
> View attachment 5056909


Both your items are gorgeous!    Did you get anything else to match this watercolour? PO? Maybe you should lol. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Bumbles

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The matching wallet for my new babies has just arrived and it’s LVoe at first sight
> View attachment 5057479
> 
> View attachment 5057480
> 
> View attachment 5057482


This is so pretty! And I love matchy matchy! Perfection!


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> My new favorite PO!
> View attachment 5057524


Another gorgeous shot @sunnybrii!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow I’m touched by your thoughtful compliments, my friends   This canvas colour way is literally a  dream come true ~ so in LVoe it. And happy the sandals are a perfect pink match. Thank you!
@bbcerisette66 @sunnybrii @M_Butterfly @EveyB @bfly

Congrats on your new beauties @MarryMeLV_Now @sunnybrii
Love these colourful SLG’s!!


----------



## Hemlock

Happy early birthday to me!


----------



## travelbliss

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!


Wow !! Congrats Hemlock !!   Haven't seen u post in awhile !!  Seems like there are still a few "O.G"ers  still lurking this forum !! Happiest of Birthdays !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!


Happy early birthday    And congrats on your new PM!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a wonderful picture!    Congrats on this beautiful addition hun!


Thx, @MarryMeLV_Now!! And yes it’s the perfect addition to the PV! Hope u’ve started enjoying your gorgeous new goodies!!



DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!  That little PO is a stunner, and those purple flowers!!!  Purple is my favorite color followed closely by pink. Thanks for sharing!


Thx so much, @DrTr. Yes, purple’s such a pretty color & it’s one of my favorites as well! Have a lovely weekend!



Bumbles said:


> Another gorgeous shot @sunnybrii!!!


Thx dear @Bumbles !! Waiting for your reveal, hopefully pretty soon!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new beauties @MarryMeLV_Now @sunnybrii
> Love these colourful SLG’s!!


Thx sweet, MBL!! Hope u get to take ur new beauty out, this weekend!


----------



## sunnybrii

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!


Happy early birthday & congrats on your gorgeous PM!!!


----------



## bfly

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!



Happy early birthday. Nice birthday gift


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> My new favorite PO!
> View attachment 5057524



Congrats S on this gorgeous PO — a great addition to your stellar SLG collection .  I love all your beautiful pictures and this one is no exception!  Enjoy .


----------



## Hemlock

travelbliss said:


> Wow !! Congrats Hemlock !!   Haven't seen u post in awhile !!  Seems like there are still a few "O.G"ers  still lurking this forum !! Happiest of Birthdays !!


I felt like posting would make life feel normal again. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!


Great purchase. Happy Birthday!


----------



## EveyB

Hemlock said:


> Happy early birthday to me!


Happy early birthday  and enjoy your beautiful PM!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> This is so pretty! And I love matchy matchy! Perfection!


Oh thank you so much hun!


----------



## melvel

weezer said:


> Picked up a Sofia Coppola PM in Noir at my LV store today
> View attachment 5054458



OMG how?  They still sell this in stores?


----------



## weezer

melvel said:


> OMG how?  They still sell this in stores?


There are still a few floating around in the U.S. stores!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> Congrats S on this gorgeous PO — a great addition to your stellar SLG collection .  I love all your beautiful pictures and this one is no exception!  Enjoy .


Thx, dear A! As always, u’re way too sweet & kind! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Such gorgeous hue


----------



## niceguyKBOS

mode details of the leather


----------



## mak1203

So not an exciting purchase compared to all the fun and vibrant spring colors of the beautiful new releases but had to jump on the chance since this is the one that got away!  This bag was going to be my very first LV purchase and missed it by weeks!  Here is my Mews and is in perfect condition.  Similar to my Speedy 30 but more structured.


----------



## Rayrina95

23adeline said:


> Where are you located ?
> It’s ok as long as you could get items that you want, even though it’s late
> I’m using it with my PV , just as a charm and putting hand sanitizer inside it
> View attachment 5056909


Gorgeous! This makes me want to get my hands on the 26


----------



## Iamminda

mak1203 said:


> So not an exciting purchase compared to all the fun and vibrant spring colors of the beautiful new releases but had to jump on the chance since this is the one that got away!  This bag was going to be my very first LV purchase and missed it by weeks!  Here is my Mews and is in perfect condition.  Similar to my Speedy 30 but more structured.
> View attachment 5058457



I remember when the Mews came out and thought it was such a stylish alternative to the DE Speedy.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bitterpeach

My newest treat to myself and first empreinte bag: The Multi Pochette Accessoires in Black.


----------



## bitterpeach

iamthecutest said:


> On The Go MM and Alma BB Citron.  Love them both, so happy
> View attachment 5056332


I love your Alma. Would you say it’s more yellow or neon in person?


----------



## iamthecutest

I'd say more yellow than neon...almost pale in a way.  I don't find it too loud


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


Your btp NF is Perfection my dear @MyBelongs to Louis... and the Valentino Jelly sandals is just adorable


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> Your btp NF is Perfection my dear @MyBelongs to Louis... and the Valentino Jelly sandals is just adorable


Thanks so much, lovely E  I’m glad you like them. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5058334
> 
> Such gorgeous hue


Wow shadow collection launched already! Congrats!


----------



## grandpiano

I’ve been waiting for The Woody glasses case in pink!


----------



## WatermelonLove

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Presenting my special summer NF! Like our lovely @Bumbles says, this dreamy bag has my name written all over it lol. Thanks B ~ you’re always so thoughtful and know me so well
> 
> I’m very happy to add this sunset beauty to my life
> View attachment 5057432
> View attachment 5057413
> View attachment 5057415
> View attachment 5057416
> View attachment 5057417
> View attachment 5057418
> View attachment 5057419
> View attachment 5057421


Those Valentino jellies are so cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

WatermelonLove said:


> Those Valentino jellies are so cute!


 Thank you!


----------



## white houses

Thought I’d regret getting the smaller size because I adore big bags, but this is a great size and totally manageable!


----------



## DrTr

white houses said:


> Thought I’d regret getting the smaller size because I adore big bags, but this is a great size and totally manageable!


A real beauty!  I love big bags too, and I tried the GM OTG but I found I bashed corners and hit walls with it as it was more rigid than a NF. I bet you will love this size!


----------



## iamthecutest

white houses said:


> Thought I’d regret getting the smaller size because I adore big bags, but this is a great size and totally manageable!


I just got mine last week and LOVE it, hope you will as well!


----------



## white houses

DrTr said:


> A real beauty!  I love big bags too, and I tried the GM OTG but I found I bashed corners and hit walls with it as it was more rigid than a NF. I bet you will love this size!





iamthecutest said:


> I just got mine last week and LOVE it, hope you will as well!



Thank you both!! I’m super excited about the size now. Took it out on an errand today and it was so easy to find everything without being too heavy!


----------



## Croker

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love my LV they always find what I’m looking for! I love my Black Babylone BB so much I decided I needed it in another color before they are completely gone. Can’t believe LV is retiring this bag already.


Oh no - no wonder it hasnt been restocked since Christmas.


----------



## BettyLouboo

2 things (a neverfull and the Azur) I never thought I’d buy from LV and I end up with an item that’s both  
Perfect for summer, my azur Neverfull PM 

Apparently been discontinued in the US so I guess I got lucky. It’s made in France too


----------



## lemondln

WinSailor said:


> It’s been awhile since I bought any LV or posted here - came home with the Neverfull GM, Mini Deuville and Victorine wallet all in azure. Now I’m ready for summer!



Love all your azur pieces, so pretty


----------



## 23adeline

I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it 

Since 1854 Capucines Mini






LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap


----------



## despair

Didn't know the capucines mini wasn't a jacquard like the rest of the line! Very interesting, certainly makes the print even more standout than the other pieces! Congrats on getting another unicorn bag!


----------



## GJ*

After my order for the Game on Neverfull was canceled and I then ordered the black Empreinte Neverfull, I received an email a few days later that it was available again.  (I activated email notification weeks ago).  Double Neverfull luck with me this month  


	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm really happy, especially because the color of the Btp collection doesn't suit me and I was a little disappointed.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it
> 
> Since 1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5060335
> View attachment 5060336
> View attachment 5060337
> View attachment 5060338
> View attachment 5060339
> 
> LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060342
> View attachment 5060340
> View attachment 5060341
> View attachment 5060346


Many congrats on getting this special piece!


----------



## EveyB

GJ* said:


> After my order for the Game on Neverfull was canceled and I then ordered the black Empreinte Neverfull, I received an email a few days later that it was available again.  (I activated email notification weeks ago).  Double Neverfull luck with me this month
> View attachment 5060423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy, especially because the color of the Btp collection doesn't suit me and I was a little disappointed.


Great that you got both, enjoy!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it
> 
> Since 1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5060335
> View attachment 5060336
> View attachment 5060337
> View attachment 5060338
> View attachment 5060339
> 
> LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060342
> View attachment 5060340
> View attachment 5060341
> View attachment 5060346


Congrats on finally finding your bag!  Close up shots of it are stunning.


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it
> 
> Since 1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5060335
> View attachment 5060336
> View attachment 5060337
> View attachment 5060338
> View attachment 5060339
> 
> LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060342
> View attachment 5060340
> View attachment 5060341
> View attachment 5060346


Wow, that’s a beautiful bag! Congratulations!


----------



## MCBadian07

Welcome home to this beauty! Grueling 4 week wait


----------



## FunBagz

MCBadian07 said:


> Welcome home to this beauty! Grueling 4 week wait
> View attachment 5060827
> View attachment 5060828
> View attachment 5060829
> View attachment 5060830


 Lovely!  What is the name of this bag?


----------



## MCBadian07

FunBagz said:


> Lovely!  What is the name of this bag?


Thank you! It's the Coussin PM


----------



## lc711

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I had ordered this strap from one of the recent Twist models and it came in today!
> 
> View attachment 5056715
> 
> Love it! Can you order the strap separately?


----------



## lilthai

Oops I did it again... lol within 2 days of my OTG mm. I went back to LV with my friend for her new wallet but I walked out with this lovely speedy by the pool.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it
> 
> Since 1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5060335
> View attachment 5060336
> View attachment 5060337
> View attachment 5060338
> View attachment 5060339
> 
> LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060342
> View attachment 5060340
> View attachment 5060341
> View attachment 5060346


Congrats on finally scoring this htf unicorn! Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

lilthai said:


> Oops I did it again... lol within 2 days of my OTG mm. I went back to LV with my friend for her new wallet but I walked out with this lovely speedy by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060994
> View attachment 5060995


This light pink speedy is gorgeous!   It’s like Hawaii Aloha in a bag! I am so tempted to get it too but vachetta is so hard to maintain and not stain. Also do you this is would be a forever bag or more seasonal and trendy? Congrats on your lovely purchase!!!


----------



## lilthai

Bumbles said:


> This light pink speedy is gorgeous!   It’s like Hawaii Aloha in a bag! I am so tempted to get it too but vachetta is so hard to maintain and not stain. Also do you this is would be a forever bag or more seasonal and trendy? Congrats on your lovely purchase!!!



I live in Michigan. So this bag is a seasonal bag for me. It would be hard to match this bag with my winter or fall outfits. So far, it’s still in the box because it snowed today


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> I’m so happy now as I just received this ‘hardest to get’ bag that I’ve ever encountered so far. I wanted this bag so badly since 8th January, my CA managed to get one but it was defective, she couldn’t get another piece no matter how hard she tried.  I then ’pester’ my superhero CS, he also tried very hard and finally gotten it
> 
> Since 1854 Capucines Mini
> View attachment 5060335
> View attachment 5060336
> View attachment 5060337
> View attachment 5060338
> View attachment 5060339
> 
> LV finally put the D ring outside which is good. The older version of Capucines mini with D rings inside, it’s hard  to hook the shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060342
> View attachment 5060340
> View attachment 5060341
> View attachment 5060346



Congrats on finally getting this gorgeous beauty—it looks really good on you.  This may be my most favorite Since 1854 piece.  Enjoy


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Welcome home to this beauty! Grueling 4 week wait
> View attachment 5060827
> View attachment 5060828
> View attachment 5060829
> View attachment 5060830


It looks so good with the double chain! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> It looks so good with the double chain! Congrats on your new beauty!


Thank you! I think the Edge chain just needs to be like 1 inch longer. Trying to find an extender!


----------



## Wzckn

By the Pool Neverfull and the double pochette in DA! All set for summer


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Didn't know the capucines mini wasn't a jacquard like the rest of the line! Very interesting, certainly makes the print even more standout than the other pieces! Congrats on getting another unicorn bag!


Thanks!
Only Capucines in this Since1854 are made of leather . The MM size is black leather. I also didn’t know about it until my CA showed me the pics of a real bag


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> Only Capucines in this Since1854 are made of leather . The MM size is black leather. I also didn’t know about it until my CA showed me the pics of a real bag


I was randomly checking the website for this bag just to read the product description and it's actually available in store at Takashimaya and MBS here! I'm headed to MBS this Sunday so maybe will have a chance to admire it in person heh


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on finally getting this gorgeous beauty—it looks really good on you.  This may be my most favorite Since 1854 piece.  Enjoy





EveyB said:


> Many congrats on getting this special piece!





bbkctpf said:


> Congrats on finally finding your bag!  Close up shots of it are stunning.





Islandbreeze said:


> Wow, that’s a beautiful bag! Congratulations!


 


Bumbles said:


> Congrats on finally scoring this htf unicorn! Enjoy!


Thanks my dear friends ! 
I bought the cottage clog mules to match with this unicorn, should be receiving them today or tomorrow.


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> I was randomly checking the website for this bag just to read the product description and it's actually available in store at Takashimaya and MBS here! I'm headed to MBS this Sunday so maybe will have a chance to admire it in person heh


Oh really?! I guess they replenished the stock recently , last month my CA checked there wasn’t any stock accept in Japan but they couldn’t be transferred


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Oh really?! I guess they replenished the stock recently , last month my CA checked there wasn’t any stock accept in Japan but they couldn’t be transferred


Random things are popping up as being available suddenly, even items from Game On and Urs Fischer. Maybe they uncovered some stock hidden in some warehouse haha


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Random things are popping up as being available suddenly, even items from Game On and Urs Fischer. Maybe they uncovered some stock hidden in some warehouse haha


I did see some LVxUF , since1854 items on display still at our LV store, and some are available online, but not Since1854 Capucines


----------



## 23adeline

Ok this should be my final item of April.
Since1854 Cottage Clog Mule
	

		
			
		

		
	



With Capucines Mini that I received yesterday


----------



## Bumbles

lilthai said:


> I live in Michigan. So this bag is a seasonal bag for me. It would be hard to match this bag with my winter or fall outfits. So far, it’s still in the box because it snowed today


I hope the weather improves and you can start to use it because it’s so pretty. Definitely spring and summer bag! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Ok this should be my final item of April.
> Since1854 Cottage Clog Mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061381
> 
> With Capucines Mini that I received yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061382
> View attachment 5061384


Nice! Love the matchy matchy


----------



## Marmotte

Ballerinas Joy
Agenda Cover
Watercolor Pocket Organizer


----------



## Iamminda

I cant wait to use this one


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Yay!  Love it! So glad you were able to get your Astro, great colors!


----------



## Taimi

My very rare find today, thanks to @beautycase  , I can’t believe this was in stock! I’ve wanted this since its release, which was over a year ago (maybe even 1,5 years??).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Congrats IM! This one is my favourite too. The crabs are perfect for summer and its pastels are just gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly T and V .  I am quite pleased with the colors/design of my sign.



DrTr said:


> Yay!  Love it! So glad you were able to get your Astro, great colors!






MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats IM! This one is my favourite too. The crabs are perfect for summer and its pastels are just gorgeous


----------



## travelbliss

Beautifully classic and elegant Olympe Blue.


----------



## sds661

Siesta Key vacation present


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Beautifully classic and elegant Olympe Blue.
> View attachment 5062033


beautiful blue and gorgeous flowers!!


----------



## musiclover

Just a couple of small things for April.
I’ve been wanting the Rose des  Vents perfume for ages.  My SA kindly had my perfume bottle engraved on the spot.  And I bought the stunning monogram fleur chain charm, another coveted piece for I’ve been wanting forever.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Beautifully classic and elegant Olympe Blue.
> View attachment 5062033


Beautiful shot TB  Those spring flowers are so fresh and vibrant. Enjoy your new DA cutie!


musiclover said:


> Just a couple of small things for April.
> I’ve been wanting the Rose des  Vents perfume for ages.  My SA kindly had my perfume bottle engraved on the spot.  And I bought the stunning monogram fleur chain charm, another coveted piece for I’ve been wanting forever.
> View attachment 5062196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062197


Congrats ML  Happy you got two items off your LV wishlist. I have that charm on my long list too lol. Must have felt amazing!


----------



## Wzckn

sds661 said:


> Siesta Key vacation present
> View attachment 5062122


Love the bag- and the Mackenzie Childs!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful shot TB  Those spring flowers are so fresh and vibrant. Enjoy your new DA cutie!
> 
> Congrats ML  Happy you got two items off your LV wishlist. I have that charm on my long list too lol. Must have felt amazing!


Thank you, My  !  I am delighted with the quality. Each charm was individually wrapped and it felt good seeing the care taken to ensure it travelled safely. It feels substantial and after admiring this lovely charm on the bags of our forum members, I felt it was time. I like checking things off my list!


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Happy for you that you got this! The colours are so beautiful


----------



## EveyB

Taimi said:


> My very rare find today, thanks to @beautycase  , I can’t believe this was in stock! I’ve wanted this since its release, which was over a year ago (maybe even 1,5 years??).
> View attachment 5061840


This is so cute, congrats!


----------



## mbabm

Excited to try this out.


----------



## Taimi

EveyB said:


> This is so cute, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Beautiful colours


----------



## sds661

Wzckn said:


> Love the bag- and the Mackenzie Childs!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

Penelopepursula said:


> Third time is the charm. I finally found the perfect bag. I originally pre-ordered a red Rendez vous. It's a _gorgeous _bag and I was so excited when it arrived, but the sections are so narrow that it would not fit all of my stuff, even pared down. So I exchanged the Rendez vous for a red On My Side. Unfortunately the OMS is all leather and it's too heavy even without all of the many pockets stuffed. I returned the OMS today and bought this, the Lock me Bucket Bag in Arizona. The second pic is outside in the sun and it's closest to the true color. I saw the strap and had to have that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047107
> View attachment 5047108



What a beautiful bag! Can you fit a large iPhone in the front pocket?


----------



## enjoy1

NicaG said:


> Got an early birthday present to myself. It is even more beautiful in person.


Did you order this? or just luck upon it? I ordered one....and haven't heard anything. I LOVE this color!!!


----------



## nesia69

I purchased Gemini bandeau  today and a PO for hubby


----------



## bfly

My scorpio bandeau also just arrived. Love the color and design on it.


----------



## bagnutt

I just picked up this guy. Very hard to capture the amazing and vibrant color! One of my favorite purchases in awhile


----------



## MCBadian07

nesia69 said:


> I purchased Gemini bandeau  today and a PO for hubby
> 
> View attachment 5062609
> View attachment 5062610


Omg I love the Vivienne on this! Would it be wrong to get it if I'm not a Gemini?


----------



## Iamminda

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful colours





EveyB said:


> Happy for you that you got this! The colours are so beautiful



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg I love the Vivienne on this! Would it be wrong to get it if I'm not a Gemini?



Nope — I did .  I believe they never had Vivienne on a silk bandeau before — only the heavier wool or cashmere one in black. Can’t wait till it arrives


----------



## nesia69

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg I love the Vivienne on this! Would it be wrong to get it if I'm not a Gemini?


I know I love it too   You can always wear it on the other side where you can’t see Gemini sign


----------



## sds661

monipod said:


> I'm definitely on a bag ban now, but I couldn't resist one more purchase... I liked the idea of bumbags, and was tempted to get the current model in mono or the empreinte but I just couldn't justify the purchse as I've spent a fair amount of money on LV this year lol
> 
> I also really didn't need another mono item in my life so when I stumbled across the DE Geronimos again on Instagram, I decided I needed one. I like that it looks more like a sling bag as a crossbody and a belt bag on the waist rather than a classic bumbag.
> 
> A 2003 model in good condition sold on ebay for 550 USD so I didn't hold out much hope for a bargain, but after a lot of trawling, I saw a newly listed 2012 model with the brown interior (as opposed to red) for about the same price, Buy It Now. So I did LOL
> 
> It's got a few minor cosmetic issues but nothing that will stop me from enjoying it. It's a more sporty, casual piece for running errands instead of my DA PA + Rose Clair Strap from MPA combo which is a bit more dressy.
> 
> Happy to have another DE piece in my life and in time for my birthday!


I love the sling bags..they need to make the Avenue with more options..


----------



## bluebird03

couldnt get this one out of my head so added a DE Alma BB


----------



## zarish

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5041049
> 
> Not a bag purchase but I couldn’t resist these sunnies! They’re weighty and feel very well made.


----------



## zarish

Love these glasses!


eena1230 said:


> Just received my wedding anniversary gift from dear hubby..my April contribution  love this bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041968



omg it looks amazing!


----------



## XoDena

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


Ooh what bag is this? I’m thinking of selling my neverfull mm, but still want a tote bag. The no zipper has always made me a bit


----------



## Roz2019

bagnutt said:


> I just picked up this guy. Very hard to capture the amazing and vibrant color! One of my favorite purchases in awhile
> View attachment 5062848


I was put on the waiting list for cch fushia in March and yesterday LV cancelled my order explaining that they stopped making it.


----------



## monipod

sds661 said:


> I love the sling bags..they need to make the Avenue with more options..



Totally. Sometimes you want something different to a crossbody. Really good for travelling too, though we're not doing much of that at the moment!


----------



## enjoy1

Roz2019 said:


> I was put on the waiting list for cch fushia in March and yesterday LV cancelled my order explaining that they stopped making it.


Ohhhh nooooo that makes me sad. I was actually in my LV store yesterday checking on my fuchsia coin card holder and they said the status was "pulled" I asked what that meant, and he said it means there is still a slight chance I could get it. But after hearing that from you, the chance seems pretty slim.


----------



## Roz2019

enjoy1 said:


> Ohhhh nooooo that makes me sad. I was actually in my LV store yesterday checking on my fuchsia coin card holder and they said the status was "pulled" I asked what that meant, and he said it means there is still a slight chance I could get it. But after hearing that from you, the chance seems pretty slim.


The cch denim is available in uk website for a while but I am not keen on blue.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My newest bandeau


----------



## baghabitz34

mak1203 said:


> So not an exciting purchase compared to all the fun and vibrant spring colors of the beautiful new releases but had to jump on the chance since this is the one that got away!  This bag was going to be my very first LV purchase and missed it by weeks!  Here is my Mews and is in perfect condition.  Similar to my Speedy 30 but more structured.
> View attachment 5058457


Love the Mews


----------



## merc_g

I just got this all the way from Singapore (I’m in the US). It’s the one piece I wanted from the collection.

Question - Does everything now have the chip in it? I had bought the tote and it had a date code of February in it, but the wallet doesn’t have one and I figured it must be going forward from a certain point that they now have the chip...? This has to be ordered, so I thought it probably fell within that timeframe where there’s no longer a date code.


----------



## MCBadian07

merc_g said:


> I just got this all the way from Singapore (I’m in the US). It’s the one piece I wanted from the collection.
> 
> Question - Does everything now have the chip in it? I had bought the tote and it had a date code of February in it, but the wallet doesn’t have one and I figured it must be going forward from a certain point that they now have the chip...? This has to be ordered, so I thought it probably fell within that timeframe where there’s no longer a date code.
> 
> View attachment 5063949


Beautiful!!
Can you share how you were able to acquire from another country? I really loved the Blue BTP Victorine Wallet but this was not sold in the North American market though I saw it available on the Asia/Europe sections online. I even asked Client Services if they could do a special order and they said no


----------



## Aliluvlv

BettyLouboo said:


> 2 things (a neverfull and the Azur) I never thought I’d buy from LV and I end up with an item that’s both
> Perfect for summer, my azur Neverfull PM
> 
> Apparently been discontinued in the US so I guess I got lucky. It’s made in France too


Wow!  Great score!  I wish I'd purchased this when it was available. Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Beautiful M! Can't wait to see this in future pics! Colors are gorgeous


----------



## merc_g

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Can you share how you were able to acquire from another country? I really loved the Blue BTP Victorine Wallet but this was not sold in the North American market though I saw it available on the Asia/Europe sections online. I even asked Client Services if they could do a special order and they said no



I was able to find a contact in one of the Facebook LV groups I’m in. It cost me a bit more than retail, but it was worth it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Really cute!!!
I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I wasn’t planing on buying anything, but when this beauty literally came into my hands, I just couldn’t say no!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I wasn’t planing on buying anything, but when this beauty literally came into my hands, I just couldn’t say no!
> View attachment 5064055
> 
> View attachment 5064056
> 
> View attachment 5064057
> 
> View attachment 5064058


Oh wow congrats! I really love that card holder(?)!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow congrats! I really love that card holder(?)!!!


Thank you so much my dear!    Yes, it’s a card holder - there is one card slot in the middle and two on the backside of it  I love it for its uniqueness and of course matchy-matchy with my NF


----------



## Sunshine mama

TheGoofyCat said:


> My newest bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063736


Congrats! Twins here!


----------



## Chanellover2015

enjoy1 said:


> Ohhhh nooooo that makes me sad. I was actually in my LV store yesterday checking on my fuchsia coin card holder and they said the status was "pulled" I asked what that meant, and he said it means there is still a slight chance I could get it. But after hearing that from you, the chance seems pretty slim.



oh no!! Hope you both get it. 
I ended up buying the denim color one and I love it so much! Crossing fingers for you both


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much my dear!    Yes, it’s a card holder - there is one card slot in the middle and two on the backside of it  I love it for its uniqueness and of course matchy-matchy with my NF


Love it! Can't believe you were able to get them!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Glad I got these. They are beautiful and fun. (One me, one hubby) but of course I will get to wear them


----------



## Iamminda

Even though I am not a Gemini, I _had _to have this Vivienne bandeau.  #Team Vivienne


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Even though I am not a Gemini, I _had _to have this Vivienne bandeau.  #Team Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064136


What is the item number please???


----------



## TraceySH

This finally arrived after a long wait (customs etc) - embroidery on calfskin. It’s so much prettier in person than I could have imagined!


----------



## Bumbles

merc_g said:


> I just got this all the way from Singapore (I’m in the US). It’s the one piece I wanted from the collection.
> 
> Question - Does everything now have the chip in it? I had bought the tote and it had a date code of February in it, but the wallet doesn’t have one and I figured it must be going forward from a certain point that they now have the chip...? This has to be ordered, so I thought it probably fell within that timeframe where there’s no longer a date code.
> 
> View attachment 5063949


What a stunning piece!  So lucky of you. And yes from the 1st of March all items will have a chip. I guess it just depends when it was made. Pre or post March. Even with BTP some have chips and some have date codes so don’t worry too much. Just enjoy it. Anything from the watercolour collection is a rarity now!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much A 



Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful M! Can't wait to see this in future pics! Colors are gorgeous




Thank you SSSSM .   The item # is M76923



Sunshine mama said:


> Really cute!!!
> I can't wait to see it in action!





Sunshine mama said:


> What is the item number please???


----------



## Mandamanda

Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! Can't believe you were able to get them!!


Thank you hun!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


Congrats, it’s a very beautiful piece!     We’re twinning on it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


It's gorgeous! And  happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SSSSM .   The item # is M76923


Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


This is so cheery and beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## showgratitude

Neverfull MM in turtledove (material: monogram empreinte leather)


----------



## MCBadian07

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


Beautiful gift! Happy birthday!
Can we talk about the Chanel box too? 
I got the same wallet - arriving next week.


----------



## bbkctpf

merc_g said:


> I just got this all the way from Singapore (I’m in the US). It’s the one piece I wanted from the collection.
> 
> Question - Does everything now have the chip in it? I had bought the tote and it had a date code of February in it, but the wallet doesn’t have one and I figured it must be going forward from a certain point that they now have the chip...? This has to be ordered, so I thought it probably fell within that timeframe where there’s no longer a date code.
> 
> View attachment 5063949


You can download the nfc app and run it over the wallet. It’ll detect it and show a serial. That’s how I confirmed the chip was there.


----------



## bbkctpf

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I wasn’t planing on buying anything, but when this beauty literally came into my hands, I just couldn’t say no!
> View attachment 5064055
> 
> View attachment 5064056
> 
> View attachment 5064057
> 
> View attachment 5064058


Omgggg. Congrats!!!! How did you get this piece?! So awesome you were able to match it with your bag too!  This was a wish list item of mine that sadly never got fulfilled.


----------



## bbkctpf

TraceySH said:


> This finally arrived after a long wait (customs etc) - embroidery on calfskin. It’s so much prettier in person than I could have imagined!


So gorgeous!  You can twin with @23adeline !


----------



## merc_g

Bumbles said:


> What a stunning piece!  So lucky of you. And yes from the 1st of March all items will have a chip. I guess it just depends when it was made. Pre or post March. Even with BTP some have chips and some have date codes so don’t worry too much. Just enjoy it. Anything from the watercolour collection is a rarity now!



That makes me feel better, thank you so much! I’ve already loaded her up and put her in my bag! It’s got to be one of my favorite pieces I own, it’s so beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

TraceySH said:


> This finally arrived after a long wait (customs etc) - embroidery on calfskin. It’s so much prettier in person than I could have imagined!


Congrats! Is yours MM?


----------



## jane

enjoy1 said:


> Ohhhh nooooo that makes me sad. I was actually in my LV store yesterday checking on my fuchsia coin card holder and they said the status was "pulled" I asked what that meant, and he said it means there is still a slight chance I could get it. But after hearing that from you, the chance seems pretty slim.


 
Oh man, I am waitlisted for this too, already paid for it, and was told "5-7 weeks", which was three weeks ago. Haven't heard a peep -- this was from a boutique near me, not from client services. So I texted my CA and am waiting to hear what she says. Ugh!


----------



## Bumbles

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


This is gorgeous! I love the colour way


----------



## Bumbles

merc_g said:


> That makes me feel better, thank you so much! I’ve already loaded her up and put her in my bag! It’s got to be one of my favorite pieces I own, it’s so beautiful!


That’s awesome! I love the watercolour collection too! I’ve got two pieces on order and waiting for them to come in but it’s been a month, it’s the PV and PO. Hopefully it won’t be much longer. I’m also tempted to get a third piece too, the keepall bagcharm but it’s so pricey for something so tiny lol but it’s oh so cute!!


----------



## Mandamanda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats, it’s a very beautiful piece!     We’re twinning on it!





Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous! And  happy birthday!!!





snibor said:


> This is so cheery and beautiful! Happy Birthday!



thank you all!


----------



## Mandamanda

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful gift! Happy birthday!
> Can we talk about the Chanel box too?
> I got the same wallet - arriving next week.





Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the colour way



Thank you! The Chanel box has this amazing necklace!


----------



## MCBadian07

Mandamanda said:


> Thank you! The Chanel box has this amazing necklace!
> 
> View attachment 5064379


Beautiful birthday gifts! Wear in good health!


----------



## Mandamanda

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful birthday gifts! Wear in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

23adeline said:


> Congrats! Is yours MM?


Yes, MM. I think that's the only size this came in. You have this also???


----------



## TangerineKandy

jane said:


> Oh man, I am waitlisted for this too, already paid for it, and was told "5-7 weeks", which was three weeks ago. Haven't heard a peep -- this was from a boutique near me, not from client services. So I texted my CA and am waiting to hear what she says. Ugh!


Don't give up!! I've been waiting on the fuschia pocket organizer and I went 4 weeks without a peep and it's going through customs right now!


----------



## 23adeline

TraceySH said:


> Yes, MM. I think that's the only size this came in. You have this also???


I bought the Capucines mini, which is navy blue colour . Anyway both sizes have the same beautiful embroidery


----------



## bbkctpf

jane said:


> Oh man, I am waitlisted for this too, already paid for it, and was told "5-7 weeks", which was three weeks ago. Haven't heard a peep -- this was from a boutique near me, not from client services. So I texted my CA and am waiting to hear what she says. Ugh!


Me too. Ordered mine end of March - stil waiting!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I bought the Capucines mini, which is navy blue colour . Anyway both sizes have the same beautiful embroidery
> View attachment 5064456


The more pics I see of this bag the more beautiful it is each time. that embroidery.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> The more pics I see of this bag the more beautiful it is each time. that embroidery.


Yes the embroidery is very very very beautiful! They even have the grey shadow next to the white LV logos and the 1854!
 Are you going to get one too?


----------



## TraceySH

23adeline said:


> I bought the Capucines mini, which is navy blue colour . Anyway both sizes have the same beautiful embroidery
> View attachment 5064456


Oh my gosh the blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## despair

It's really a beautiful bag. Saw it in person at the store but they unceremoniously placed it on the shoe display instead of giving front and centre placement. Almost couldn't find it!


----------



## bigverne28

jane said:


> Oh man, I am waitlisted for this too, already paid for it, and was told "5-7 weeks", which was three weeks ago. Haven't heard a peep -- this was from a boutique near me, not from client services. So I texted my CA and am waiting to hear what she says. Ugh!


If you’ve paid then it’s unlikely your order will be cancelled. It does happen, but rarely in my experience.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bbkctpf said:


> Omgggg. Congrats!!!! How did you get this piece?! So awesome you were able to match it with your bag too!  This was a wish list item of mine that sadly never got fulfilled.


Thank you so much!   This cardholder unexpectedly popped up two days long multiple times on the European website (it was this week, Tuesday and Wednesday). I hope it will pop up on the LV website where you are located as well - you never know!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Even though I am not a Gemini, I _had _to have this Vivienne bandeau.  #Team Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064136


Love it!  What a great bandeau with Miss Vivienne.  Congratualtions!


----------



## sds661

monipod said:


> Totally. Sometimes you want something different to a crossbody. Really good for travelling too, though we're not doing much of that at the moment!


Yes I agree..I also love it for my kids sport events..It fits everything I need and I can run around without feeling like I am carrying anything..


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Finally has arrived!


----------



## south-of-france

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5064197
> View attachment 5064199
> 
> Went birthday shopping today and picked up this pretty wallet! I wanted something from this collection and I regretted getting rid of my Victorine a few months ago.


So pretty congrats!  

I finally got the matching Speedy, I‘m glad I didn’t go with the brume/mist, it was gorgeous but too light and neutral for me. Here she is


----------



## MCBadian07

south-of-france said:


> So pretty congrats!
> 
> I finally got the matching Speedy, I‘m glad I didn’t go with the brume/mist, it was gorgeous but too light and neutral for me. Here she is


She looks sooo beautiful in the sun!! Congrats! I can't wait to take mine out on the town when I can. Still on lockdown!


----------



## south-of-france

MCBadian07 said:


> She looks sooo beautiful in the sun!! Congrats! I can't wait to take mine out on the town when I can. Still on lockdown!


Thank you so much! Take her out on the terrace/balcony with a cold soda and enjoy the staycay!


----------



## redjellybean

23adeline said:


> Yes the embroidery is very very very beautiful! They even have the grey shadow next to the white LV logos and the 1854!
> Are you going to get one too?
> View attachment 5064461
> View attachment 5064462


Beautiful , sadly it’s not on the website any more


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Multicolor tote.. it is huge!


----------



## LHLarsen

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Multicolor tote.. it is huge!
> 
> View attachment 5064883


Beautiful! Can you share the interior and the pouch?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

LHLarsen said:


> Beautiful! Can you share the interior and the pouch?


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Love it!  What a great bandeau with Miss Vivienne.  Congratualtions!



Thanks so much T .  I can’t wait to use it.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Yes the embroidery is very very very beautiful! They even have the grey shadow next to the white LV logos and the 1854!
> Are you going to get one too?
> View attachment 5064461
> View attachment 5064462


I see it. Very detailed.
Haha, no I can’t!  I will admire yours when you use it!


----------



## bbkctpf

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much!   This cardholder unexpectedly popped up two days long multiple times on the European website (it was this week, Tuesday and Wednesday). I hope it will pop up on the LV website where you are located as well - you never know!


Wooo thanks for the info! Let me add it to my wish list


----------



## bbkctpf

south-of-france said:


> So pretty congrats!
> 
> I finally got the matching Speedy, I‘m glad I didn’t go with the brume/mist, it was gorgeous but too light and neutral for me. Here she is


This is so beautiful! I never get bored seeing pics of her. I also got the mist and waiting for the pink to come in to compare!  Congrats on finding the one u liked better!


----------



## VancouverLady

I picked up my fuchsia CCH today to go along with the matching PO — not sure I need both, but I ordered the PO right at release when I wasn’t able to obtain the CCH, as I knew I would regret not snagging a piece in this beautiful colour!


----------



## bbkctpf

VancouverLady said:


> I picked up my fuchsia CCH today to go along with the matching PO — not sure I need both, but I ordered the PO right at release when I wasn’t able to obtain the CCH, as I knew I would regret not snagging a piece in this beautiful colour!
> View attachment 5065073
> 
> View attachment 5065074


Congrats!! I can’t wait to get my cch!


----------



## VancouverLady

bbkctpf said:


> Congrats!! I can’t wait to get my cch!


I can’t wait for you!  You will love it!


----------



## LHLarsen

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> View attachment 5064952
> View attachment 5064953
> View attachment 5064954
> View attachment 5064955
> View attachment 5064956


Thank you so much for showing all these detailed pictures. I love your new bag. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## sunnybrii

Iamminda said:


> I cant wait to use this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061781


Such a pretty color, A & the crabbies r too cute as well...congrats!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I wasn’t planing on buying anything, but when this beauty literally came into my hands, I just couldn’t say no!
> View attachment 5064055
> 
> View attachment 5064056
> 
> View attachment 5064057
> 
> View attachment 5064058


Congrats & enjoy MML, they look just perfect together!!!



Iamminda said:


> Even though I am not a Gemini, I _had _to have this Vivienne bandeau.  #Team Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064136


Love this, A!! Congrats on another pretty bandeau!


----------



## TangerineKandy

NYCchihuahua said:


> Finally has arrived!


Yay!! We'll soon be twins! Mine should arrive Monday!


----------



## TangerineKandy

VancouverLady said:


> I picked up my fuchsia CCH today to go along with the matching PO — not sure I need both, but I ordered the PO right at release when I wasn’t able to obtain the CCH, as I knew I would regret not snagging a piece in this beautiful colour!
> View attachment 5065073
> 
> View attachment 5065074


Twins!! Love my cch and my po should arrive on Monday!!


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Yes the embroidery is very very very beautiful! They even have the grey shadow next to the white LV logos and the 1854!
> Are you going to get one too?
> View attachment 5064461
> View attachment 5064462


So pretty! But oh wow is the glazing peeling already?


----------



## VancouverLady

TangerineKandy said:


> Twins!! Love my cch and my po should arrive on Monday!!


Yay!  These are my first of each piece — I love the PO so far, and am looking forward to trying out the CCH, as it has so many great reviews!


----------



## Iamminda

sunnybrii said:


> Such a pretty color, A & the crabbies r too cute as well...congrats!!!



Thanks so much sweet S .  Happy Weekend to you


----------



## merc_g

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Multicolor tote.. it is huge!
> 
> View attachment 5064883



It really is! I ended up just reselling mine for what I paid because I knew I wouldn’t use it. I wish they had made the PM size in the multicolor.


----------



## despair

Collected the two Astro bandeaus from my SA, returned the watercolor earphone case for store credit but then found out they had live stock of a HTF, so guess what happened to the store credit?


----------



## 23adeline

Not glazing peeling , it’s light reflection in the picture


----------



## 23adeline

Not glazing peeling , it’s light reflection in the picture 


viewwing said:


> So pretty! But oh wow is the glazing peeling already?


----------



## TangerineKandy

B





VancouverLady said:


> Yay!  These are my first of each piece — I love the PO so far, and am looking forward to trying out the CCH, as it has so many great reviews!


Both are such great pieces!


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Not glazing peeling , it’s light reflection in the picture


Whew! I wouldn’t acceptif it was. Too expensive to be peeling right off the bat.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats & enjoy MML, they look just perfect together!!!
> 
> 
> Love this, A!! Congrats on another pretty bandeau!


Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## Siayota

VancouverLady said:


> I picked up my fuchsia CCH today to go along with the matching PO — not sure I need both, but I ordered the PO right at release when I wasn’t able to obtain the CCH, as I knew I would regret not snagging a piece in this beautiful colour!
> View attachment 5065073
> 
> View attachment 5065074


Congratulations  Are there data codes attached or Microchip?


----------



## mgrant

Bumbles said:


> What a stunning piece!  So lucky of you. And yes from the 1st of March all items will have a chip. I guess it just depends when it was made. Pre or post March. Even with BTP some have chips and some have date codes so don’t worry too much. Just enjoy it. Anything from the watercolour collection is a rarity now!



I've read in several threads that everything made from March forward would be chipped, but the toiletry pouch I picked up at the beginning of April has a date code that says it was made the 3rd week of March of this year so that was surprising. I wonder if they are starting with larger items first and then maybe phasing chips into the smaller items after? Not that it really matters either way, just thought it was interesting!


----------



## Santra2

Ordered a cute card holder this past Thursday evening and it was delivered yesterday (Saturday)! So cute for spring and summer, especially that I ordered both a DA Speedy 30 and Neverfull mm so far this year.


----------



## Milosmum0307

A new, very small April purchase - acquired yesterday at my local LV boutique - is this bandeau for the handle of my Marshmallow bag.  It’s the Monogram Gradient bandeau from the By the Pool collection in the color pink.  I brought the bag into the boutique with the thought of exchanging it for something else, but the SA firmly advised against that and showed me this bandeau instead.  Since my main hesitation about the bag was keeping it clean, the bandeau will protect the handle, which gives me a little peace of mind.  I’m using both the bag and the bandeau for the first time today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Milosmum0307 said:


> A new, very small April purchase - acquired yesterday at my local LV boutique - is this bandeau for the handle of my Marshmallow bag.  It’s the Monogram Gradient bandeau from the By the Pool collection in the color pink.  I brought the bag into the boutique with the thought of exchanging it for something else, but the SA firmly advised against that and showed me this bandeau instead.  Since my main hesitation about the bag was keeping it clean, the bandeau will protect the handle, which gives me a little peace of mind.  I’m using both the bag and the bandeau for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065576
> View attachment 5065577
> View attachment 5065578


Beautiful!  Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## VancouverLady

Siayota said:


> Congratulations  Are there data codes attached or Microchip?


Thank you!  The PO has a date code (ordered at launch, made week 08), but the CCH does not (ordered 24 March)...as far as I could see anyway!  Not sure how to tell if there’s a microchip!


----------



## DrTr

Milosmum0307 said:


> A new, very small April purchase - acquired yesterday at my local LV boutique - is this bandeau for the handle of my Marshmallow bag.  It’s the Monogram Gradient bandeau from the By the Pool collection in the color pink.  I brought the bag into the boutique with the thought of exchanging it for something else, but the SA firmly advised against that and showed me this bandeau instead.  Since my main hesitation about the bag was keeping it clean, the bandeau will protect the handle, which gives me a little peace of mind.  I’m using both the bag and the bandeau for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065576
> View attachment 5065577
> View attachment 5065578


You look great and love your bag and bandeau! I do that on my H bags w twillys to keep the handles clean and best of all I can hand wash the twillys in cold water w a tiny bit of woolite, iron, and it‘s perfect and clean again! A woman on IG - Happy Baggage - has some great Twilly typing tutorials - i can tie a bow now at one end of the shorter handles and it looks great. She’s a small scarf tying wizard.
Hope you enjoy your new bag and bandeau!


----------



## amandacasey

Just received my special order speedy b 25 in mono!! My first speedy and made in France!!!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Spicy at first, but the yummy dry-down got me!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF


----------



## bluebird03

amandacasey said:


> Just received my special order speedy b 25 in mono!! My first speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065863
> View attachment 5065864


Love it!! i have the mono and the DE and every time i look at the mono it just makes my heart sing....there is something about the mono print. I like to wear it as a shoulder bag by removing the middle strap.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930



This hat is so pretty and looks great with your NF.  You are all set for summer V .  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SweetCherries

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


❤️ love These 2 , congrats on such a beautiful purchase&wear it in great health


----------



## DrTr

amandacasey said:


> Just received my special order speedy b 25 in mono!! My first speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065863
> View attachment 5065864


congrats - she’s lovely.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


That’s super cute MB!   Goes perfect with your neverfull and other pink/yellow items! Perfect for summer


----------



## Aliluvlv

Since this strap has been impossible to get from LV I scored it from Fashionphile last week as soon as it went on sale (incorrectly labeled Rose Poudre, but is actually Rose Ballerine -silver hardware). It's primarily for my alma bb but it's so comfortable as a crossbody for me that I'd like to use it on other LV bags -even if the hardware doesn't match..  
Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

This watercolour piece is so special! But wearing it makes me a lil nervous due to the white base. As for the cosmetic pouch I’m not sure I’d like to keep it. It’s kinda small to be used as a catchall.


----------



## amandacasey

amandacasey said:


> Just received my special order speedy b 25 in mono!! My first speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065863
> View attachment 5065864


Just wanted to add, this bag (purchased from boutique) does not appear to have a date code. Just the made in France stamp on the side. So maybe they are chipping the new bags as I read in another post


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


This is so cute!   Wear them both in great health MB!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


Congrats! It’s very pretty and looks so beautiful with the NF


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


I want the hat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats! It’s very pretty and looks so beautiful with the NF


Agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstfullsteps said:


> This watercolour piece is so special! But wearing it makes me a lil nervous due to the white base. As for the cosmetic pouch I’m not sure I’d like to keep it. It’s kinda small to be used as a catchall.


Luckyyyyy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Since this strap has been impossible to get from LV I scored it from Fashionphile last week as soon as it went on sale (incorrectly labeled Rose Poudre, but is actually Rose Ballerine -silver hardware). It's primarily for my alma bb but it's so comfortable as a crossbody for me that I'd like to use it on other LV bags -even if the hardware doesn't match..
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> View attachment 5066078
> View attachment 5066080
> View attachment 5066081


Wow!!! I didn't know LV had a mono strap with silver hardware!!!!!


----------



## Lulayu

I receive this beauty last week


----------



## Kkeely30

Milosmum0307 said:


> A new, very small April purchase - acquired yesterday at my local LV boutique - is this bandeau for the handle of my Marshmallow bag.  It’s the Monogram Gradient bandeau from the By the Pool collection in the color pink.  I brought the bag into the boutique with the thought of exchanging it for something else, but the SA firmly advised against that and showed me this bandeau instead.  Since my main hesitation about the bag was keeping it clean, the bandeau will protect the handle, which gives me a little peace of mind.  I’m using both the bag and the bandeau for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065576
> View attachment 5065577
> View attachment 5065578


Looks beautiful with the bandeau! May I ask why your SA strongly advised against returning? I have this bag also and have contemplated not keeping it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! I didn't know LV had a mono strap with silver hardware!!!!!


Yes they're hard to find!  I believe the mono and epi leather ones were made with silver hardware and the mono with smooth calf skin leather are made with the brass color hardware. Here's the LV item but it's been out of stock for ages (in the US).


----------



## BettyLouboo

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes they're hard to find!  I believe the mono and epi leather ones were made with silver hardware and the mono with smooth calf skin leather are made with the brass color hardware. Here's the LV item but it's been out of stock for ages (in the US).


I didn’t realize these straps were popular. Just out of curiosity, what bags are these even being used on? I can only think of the mono neonoe?


----------



## arialux

My April purchase is a beauty


----------



## M_Butterfly

Aliluvlv said:


> Since this strap has been impossible to get from LV I scored it from Fashionphile last week as soon as it went on sale (incorrectly labeled Rose Poudre, but is actually Rose Ballerine -silver hardware). It's primarily for my alma bb but it's so comfortable as a crossbody for me that I'd like to use it on other LV bags -even if the hardware doesn't match..
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> View attachment 5066078
> View attachment 5066080
> View attachment 5066081


Congrats. I have this one my wish list forever for my Alma PM Rose Ballerine.


----------



## DrTr

Happy Monday!  Posted in BTP thread but had to share my last LV purchase for awhile as I’m now officially on ban island - no escape boat in sight   These KP are just so gorgeous like you all said  - colors truly stunning IRL. My Monday got better when ups showed up this morning!


----------



## sunnybrii

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


They look perfect together, MBL! Hope these beauties add more sunshine to your summer!!


DrTr said:


> Happy Monday!  Posted in BTP thread but had to share my last LV purchase for awhile as I’m now officially on ban island - no escape boat in sight   These KP are just so gorgeous like you all said  - colors truly stunning IRL. My Monday got better when ups showed up this morning!
> View attachment 5066559
> View attachment 5066560


Congrats @DrTr on this gorgeous & very versatile trio!!! Such pretty colors!


----------



## Aliluvlv

BettyLouboo said:


> I didn’t realize these straps were popular. Just out of curiosity, what bags are these even being used on? I can only think of the mono neonoe?


I've seen them on all types of bags with removable straps like the speedy, alma, pochette accessories, neonoe, etc and in leather or canvas. The wider strap is much more comfortable. I'm 4'10" so it works crossbody on me as well.


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> They look perfect together, MBL! Hope these beauties add more sunshine to your summer!!
> 
> Congrats @DrTr on this gorgeous & very versatile trio!!! Such pretty colors!


Thanks so much  just did a mani pedi to match I have the mono kirigami and use all the pouches and really like them. For those of us here that love tiny bags and pochettes and SLG’s, LV does some stunning ones!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> 
> View attachment 5065930



can you please advise on the sizing?


----------



## Iamminda

What a great strap A .  I love rose Ballerine and silver hardware.  It looks great with your Alma — and I am sure it is way more comfortable than the original strap.  Enjoy!




Aliluvlv said:


> Since this strap has been impossible to get from LV I scored it from Fashionphile last week as soon as it went on sale (incorrectly labeled Rose Poudre, but is actually Rose Ballerine -silver hardware). It's primarily for my alma bb but it's so comfortable as a crossbody for me that I'd like to use it on other LV bags -even if the hardware doesn't match..
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> View attachment 5066078
> View attachment 5066080
> View attachment 5066081




Congrats on this pretty set T .  I am loving this set more and more every time I see it (I partially blame SSSSSM for her beautiful pics ).  Looking forward to seeing yours in action.  Enjoy .




DrTr said:


> Happy Monday!  Posted in BTP thread but had to share my last LV purchase for awhile as I’m now officially on ban island - no escape boat in sight   These KP are just so gorgeous like you all said  - colors truly stunning IRL. My Monday got better when ups showed up this morning!
> View attachment 5066559
> View attachment 5066560


----------



## Sarah03

Virgo Bandeau! I need to study YouTube to learn how to tie it.


----------



## DrTr

Sarah03 said:


> Virgo Bandeau! I need to study YouTube to learn how to tie it.


love your Bandeau!  Those colors are gorgeous


----------



## Sarah03

DrTr said:


> love your Bandeau!  Those colors are gorgeous


Thank you! I love the pastels.


----------



## travelbliss

Sarah03 said:


> Virgo Bandeau! I need to study YouTube to learn how to tie it.


This bandeau will look darling on your pink bag !!  Please post finished photo when it's done.  It's an art (which I don't possess) to be able to tie those on precisely...my bandeau would be reduced to threads after the frustration !!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday LV friends, I finally found unboxing time for my cute bucket hat. It’s so adorable matching the NF
> View attachment 5065925
> View attachment 5065926
> View attachment 5065927
> View attachment 5065929
> View attachment 5065930


Oh what a stunning combo !!!  Once the towel arrives,  you are set !!!


----------



## travelbliss

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> View attachment 5064952
> View attachment 5064953
> View attachment 5064954
> View attachment 5064955
> View attachment 5064956


Wow....congrats on acquiring one of the best pieces in this collection !!  I had no idea the strap was the wide guitar-type.  I actually prefer this to a thin white leather one !!  Lucky u !!


----------



## DrTr

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I love the pastels.


Me too!  Here is one way to tie - I like a bow on one side, and I watched Happy Baggage and her video tutorial (She has multiple ties) on IG to learn how to do it. Mine isn’t as perfect as hers and it took awhile to learn but it looks great when done. Good luck and show us how it looks with your gorgeous pink PM!


----------



## lainie63

Love_N_Lune said:


> can you please advise on the sizing?


I received the bucket hat the other day in the small size and it’s kind
of big on me, it definitely doesn’t run small.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Loving this scent!


----------



## Sarah03

travelbliss said:


> This bandeau will look darling on your pink bag !!  Please post finished photo when it's done.  It's an art (which I don't possess) to be able to tie those on precisely...my bandeau would be reduced to threads after the frustration !!


Lol. I plan to practice this weekend, so we shall see!


DrTr said:


> Me too!  Here is one way to tie - I like a bow on one side, and I watched Happy Baggage and her video tutorial (She has multiple ties) on IG to learn how to do it. Mine isn’t as perfect as hers and it took awhile to learn but it looks great when done. Good luck and show us how it looks with your gorgeous pink PM!
> View attachment 5066874


Thank you for the recommendations! I will check those out. I love the way you tied your bandeau on your PM!
I’ll post pics with my efforts this weekend.


----------



## DrTr

Sarah03 said:


> Lol. I plan to practice this weekend, so we shall see!
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations! I will check those out. I love the way you tied your bandeau on your PM!
> I’ll post pics with my efforts this weekend.


thank you. Good luck, it takes a little practice and once you figure it out one time it’s so much easier. I so much love the color combination of your PM and your bandeau - can’t wait to see how it looks dressed up!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This hat is so pretty and looks great with your NF.  You are all set for summer V .  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you, sweetest IM It makes me happy that it’s summer-approved by you. Always appreciate your exquisite taste and feedback!


SweetCherries said:


> ❤ love These 2 , congrats on such a beautiful purchase&wear it in great health


TY babe, love your comment! I hope you enjoy this spring season in great health too  


Bumbles said:


> That’s super cute MB!   Goes perfect with your neverfull and other pink/yellow items! Perfect for summer


Thank you so much, dear Bumbles I’m glad you like it too. Hope your autumn season is filled with lots of warmth, LVoe and Australian happiness!


Aliluvlv said:


> Since this strap has been impossible to get from LV I scored it from Fashionphile last week as soon as it went on sale (incorrectly labeled Rose Poudre, but is actually Rose Ballerine -silver hardware). It's primarily for my alma bb but it's so comfortable as a crossbody for me that I'd like to use it on other LV bags -even if the hardware doesn't match..
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> View attachment 5066078
> View attachment 5066080
> View attachment 5066081


Wow Ali Mixing metals is the new way to accessorize LV’s and this strap looks fabulous on your Alma. So happy that you shared this gorgeous find with us. Cheers!


Firstfullsteps said:


> This watercolour piece is so special! But wearing it makes me a lil nervous due to the white base. As for the cosmetic pouch I’m not sure I’d like to keep it. It’s kinda small to be used as a catchall.


Wow this watercolor bag looks great on you! Goes perfectly with your outfit  I hope you find a better catch all if the cosmetic pouch doesn’t work out!


EveyB said:


> This is so cute!   Wear them both in great health MB!


TY hun  So glad you love them too! Wishing you great health right back to rock your stylish Twist ~ can’t wait to see more pics of it!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats! It’s very pretty and looks so beautiful with the NF


Thanks so much, babe  It’s been so much fun twinning with all our ombré pieces/activities in 2020 plus this year lol. I LVoe it! Hope you enjoy your beauties nonstop this summer!


Sunshine mama said:


> I want the hat.


Lol you’re so cute, SM! I’m jelly back for the gorgeous BTP accessories and textiles you have. Glad we both managed to satisfy our wishes this spring 


sunnybrii said:


> They look perfect together, MBL! Hope these beauties add more sunshine to your summer!!


Thanks so much, dear SB! I appreciate your sweet compliment very much  and hope your summer is full of warm sunshine too!

@Love_N_Lune - I’m a size 57 and got a 58 to be safe. The other size in 56 would’ve been too small. I have a few wide brim and summer hats that are a tiniest bit loose like this and I like it that way. Good luck with your hat shopping!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Virgo Bandeau! I need to study YouTube to learn how to tie it.



So pretty — both the bandeau and your PM .


----------



## bigverne28

bbkctpf said:


> Wooo thanks for the info! Let me add it to my wish list


If you’re still looking for the GO Cardholder I’d stalk the website and check for atb notifications on the EU Chatting & Stalking thread. Two more became available yesterday evening around 5.30pm (UK), and were bought by 2 ladies on the thread. It seems they’re left over stock. Good luck!

Edit: ATB in Europe


----------



## BringMyBurberry

I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Congrats!!
I need to go to Hanoi.


----------



## arialux

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Omgggg jealous!! Been trying to find one!! Congrats ❤️


----------



## LavenderIce

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158



Congrats! Persistance and a helpful, lovely SA pays off!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats! Persistance and a helpful, lovely SA pays off!


----------



## MCBadian07

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Omg congrats! Did you go back to the first SA and say sorry you lost your commission ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BringMyBurberry said:


> View attachment 5067221


Sooooo funny!!! lol!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg congrats! Did you go back to the first SA and say sorry you lost your commission ?


That would have been so satisfying!


----------



## DrTr

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Yay!!  Love it and good for you persevering. Also love your “this is my last bag but not” in your footer. Can I ever relate!


----------



## MCBadian07

Sunshine mama said:


> That would have been so satisfying!


I know right! Definitely would have been a Pretty Woman moment!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — both the bandeau and your PM .


Thank you, IM!!


----------



## Sarah03

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Love it!!


----------



## FunBagz

Couldn’t resist...


----------



## MCBadian07

FunBagz said:


> Couldn’t resist...
> View attachment 5067469


That's so gorgeous!! I got the Pochette Métis in Turtledove and I hope the color is just as beautiful as your Felicie!


----------



## FunBagz

MCBadian07 said:


> That's so gorgeous!! I got the Pochette Métis in Turtledove and I hope the color is just as beautiful as your Felicie!



Thanks!  I am obsessed with the color!  I just got the Neverfull MM in turtle dove too.  The PM is so tempting, but I already have several bags in beige/tan around that size so I need to show some restraint


----------



## MCBadian07

FunBagz said:


> Thanks!  I am obsessed with the color!  I just got the Neverfull MM in turtle dove too.  The PM is so tempting, but I already have several bags in beige/tan around that size so I need to show some restraint


This would be my first in that color range. I hope it's more grey in real life!


----------



## Njeph

Happy dance! This bag is so amazing!


----------



## amandacasey

I received the mono adjustable strap 16mm for my speedy- what do you all think? I am wondering if the speedy is my style or if I should exchange for something with an easier opening. I find the speedy shape a bit bulky and thinking of getting a smaller LV. I ordered the Vanity PM but I know that zipper is going to bother me too.


----------



## Milosmum0307

Kkeely30 said:


> Looks beautiful with the bandeau! May I ask why your SA strongly advised against returning? I have this bag also and have contemplated not keeping it.


She recited the arguments I had anticipated - the bag is a limited edition, sold out, sought after, etc.  What really swayed me in the end was that it was a gift from my husband, and my sister - who was with me - liked it and urged me to keep it.  I used it on a day out, and I noticed quickly that it will be VERY difficult to keep clean. To be honest, I think I should have returned it.


----------



## MCBadian07

Milosmum0307 said:


> She recited the arguments I had anticipated - the bag is a limited edition, sold out, sought after, etc.  What really swayed me in the end was that it was a gift from my husband, and my sister - who was with me - liked it and urged me to keep it.  I used it on a day out, and I noticed quickly that it will be VERY difficult to keep clean. To be honest, I think I should have returned it.


Are you able to still return it and get something with less maintenance? I'm sure your husband would understand if you got something that you would use and enjoy.


----------



## TangerineKandy

My new favourite duo. 

Pocket Organizer arrived yesterday and I moved right in!


----------



## 23adeline

I know I said the Since 1854 clogs are my last item of April , I eat my own words 
When I saw this scarlet empreinte Toiletry 26 online , I asked my CS is the red too bright or dark , he said it looks beautiful to him and he could arrange to collect it back from me if I do not like the red. Therefore I purchased it. I’m keeping it, the red colour is just nice to me. And also after I returned my red Kimono tote and Alma Malletage , I don’t own any red bag anymore .




There is an interior pocket 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just trying it with my Dauphine mini strap & chain, I’m getting another strap for it .


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> I know I said the Since 1854 clogs are my last item of April , I eat my own words
> When I saw this scarlet empreinte Toiletry 26 online , I asked my CS is the red too bright or dark , he said it looks beautiful to him and he could arrange to collect it back from me if I do not like the red. Therefore I purchased it. I’m keeping it, the red colour is just nice to me. And also after I returned my red Kimono tote and Alma Malletage , I don’t own any red bag anymore .
> 
> View attachment 5067896
> 
> 
> There is an interior pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067897
> 
> Just trying it with my Dauphine mini strap & chain, I’m getting another strap for it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067898
> View attachment 5067899



This is so beautiful!!!  Looks so good on you.  (been a bit obsessed about this piece since I saw someone on Ytube carrying it with a gold chain, this piece is mostly sold out here).


----------



## patty_o

Njeph said:


> Happy dance! This bag is so amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067672
> View attachment 5067674


Cuuute! May I ask how long you waited for your Coussin to arrive? When did you order? Currently waiting on mine!


----------



## amandacasey

love it all!!!


----------



## despair

Found a local seller reselling a brand new keepall charm for $10 below retail price so why not right? Especially since there's no movement on my online order still. No regrets returning the earphone case and pencil case already!


----------



## beautysleep

Marmotte said:


> My picks
> By the Pool Multipochette in Brume and Bob hat - still freezing here but ready for the pool!
> View attachment 5041354
> View attachment 5041355
> View attachment 5041356


Awww...beautiful!!! >.<


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful!!!  Looks so good on you.  (been a bit obsessed about this piece since I saw someone on Ytube carrying it with a gold chain, this piece is mostly sold out here).


Thanks Iamminda 
My CA has the Marine rouge T26, but I prefer the scarlet, therefore I bought it from my superhero CS. I’m going to use it with my Rendezvous gold chain


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Found a local seller reselling a brand new keepall charm for $10 below retail price so why not right? Especially since there's no movement on my online order still. No regrets returning the earphone case and pencil case already!
> 
> View attachment 5068034
> View attachment 5068035


Congrats ! You finally got it too


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Congrats ! You finally got it too


Ya and no thanks to official LV channels even. HAHA


----------



## Njeph

patty_o said:


> Cuuute! May I ask how long you waited for your Coussin to arrive? When did you order? Currently waiting on mine!


Hi. ordered this when the second round of orders opened up. I think I waited about three and a half weeks.


----------



## Marmotte

New to me 2001 Deauville


----------



## kcd1695

My April additions: DA NeoNoé and DE cosmetic pouch. I’d been eying the NeoNoe for awhile and fell in love with the braided handle! The only downside is this can’t really be worn as a shoulder bag because the strap isn’t adjustable. And the pouch was a spur of the moment add. It has been a LONG year and I was grateful to be able to treat myself!


----------



## EveyB

kcd1695 said:


> My April additions: DA NeoNoé and DE cosmetic pouch. I’d been eying the NeoNoe for awhile and fell in love with the braided handle! The only downside is this can’t really be worn as a shoulder bag because the strap isn’t adjustable. And the pouch was a spur of the moment add. It has been a LONG year and I was grateful to be able to treat myself!


Your new NeoNoe is gorgeous, enjoy! 
Maybe you could use a different strap for when you want to carry it on your shoulder.


----------



## kcd1695

EveyB said:


> Your new NeoNoe is gorgeous, enjoy!
> Maybe you could use a different strap for when you want to carry it on your shoulder.



Thank you!! And yes, I’ve been looking at Etsy for shoulder strap ideas. It would definitely make the bag more versatile!


----------



## earswithfeet

I just snagged the Montsouris GM from an online retailer. The leather parts got renewed directly from LV. That's what sold me in the end, LOL. This one is from 1999 and in the pictures it looks like brand new from the store.
I can't wait for this baby to arrive 
Here's a pic from the retailer.


----------



## kimmiesue

Found in store today by chance while returning something. With my Felicie insert for comparison.


----------



## DrTr

Just a quick repeat of my Kirigami large pouch with a new insert and what fits. I’m hoping to take this on a beach trip soon! The color is just perfect for beach fun


----------



## MCBadian07

kimmiesue said:


> Found in store today by chance while returning something. With my Felicie insert for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068549
> View attachment 5068553


I think i might just have to add this to my wishlist!! I needed a slim wallet to fit my Coussin and this looks like it would be perfect !


----------



## Kkeely30

Milosmum0307 said:


> She recited the arguments I had anticipated - the bag is a limited edition, sold out, sought after, etc.  What really swayed me in the end was that it was a gift from my husband, and my sister - who was with me - liked it and urged me to keep it.  I used it on a day out, and I noticed quickly that it will be VERY difficult to keep clean. To be honest, I think I should have returned it.


Thank you! Yes, that is my dilemma as well. The bag is beautiful but I’m not sure how practical it is for me. I feel like the places I can use it are limited, particularly in the summer when I tend to be more casual and carefree with bags!


----------



## missjesf

It's been awhile since I bought something from LV. My last one was the bumbag but was able to find this little one


----------



## travelbliss

kimmiesue said:


> Found in store today by chance while returning something. With my Felicie insert for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068549
> View attachment 5068553


What a great random find on a new piece !!  LVoe this !!  Is the front _*one long pocket*_ ????


----------



## kimmiesue

travelbliss said:


> What a great random find on a new piece !!  LVoe this !!  Is the front _*one long pocket*_ ????


I almost made it out safely but that reverse monogram is such an eye catcher 

Yes! The front is one long pocket, which is smooth leather.  The inside of the zip pocket is grained leather.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg congrats! Did you go back to the first SA and say sorry you lost your commission ?


The shade: I went back the next day and gave the lovely SA my wish list right in front of that m""""cker!


----------



## amandacasey

BringMyBurberry said:


> The shade: I went back the next day and gave the lovely SA my wish list right in front of that m""""cker!


Hahaaa epic!!! It’s pretty bad how some SA’s in luxury treat people in regards to trying to purchase an item. And how generally dismissive they seem.


----------



## viewwing

amandacasey said:


> Hahaaa epic!!! It’s pretty bad how some SA’s in luxury treat people in regards to trying to purchase an item. And how generally dismissive they seem.


Sometimes they are just lazy. Lazy to look, lazy to check, lazy to take it out, too lazy to work. Just want easy money without doing anything.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

kcd1695 said:


> My April additions: DA NeoNoé and DE cosmetic pouch. I’d been eying the NeoNoe for awhile and fell in love with the braided handle! The only downside is this can’t really be worn as a shoulder bag because the strap isn’t adjustable. And the pouch was a spur of the moment add. It has been a LONG year and I was grateful to be able to treat myself!


They’re both gorgeous! Congratulations!!! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

In love with the BTP collection and the Felicie type of bag - here’s the result


----------



## Elena S

LV World bandeau and Mini Damier belt


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> In love with the BTP collection and the Felicie type of bag - here’s the result
> View attachment 5069168
> 
> View attachment 5069170
> 
> View attachment 5069171
> 
> View attachment 5069172


I just adore all your leather pieces from wave 1 of BTP!  Enjoy


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> I just adore all your leather pieces from wave 1 of BTP!  Enjoy


Thank you so much hun!    I’m really in love with this collection, and the leather pieces are so beautiful and soft


----------



## Loriad

BringMyBurberry said:


> I walked into the LV boutique in Hanoi, Vietnam. After a dismissive SA told me there was a mile long wait list for the Nano Speedy, I walked upstairs to the Men's session and asked another SA the same question. This second LOVELY and fun SA said he was aware of a wait list, but still checked the system. When he came back he said: "I have one in the store now. Do you want it?" --- I almost died! Here is my latest LV purchase. --- And I will be going back for another fun purchase next week. I will be sharing it here, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 5067152
> View attachment 5067153
> View attachment 5067154
> View attachment 5067155
> View attachment 5067158


Congrats!!!  I do the same thing. My SA is hot and cold and sometimes tells me things that don't make sense or sound like they're not true. If she does, I bypass her and usually get what I want!!!


----------



## Loriad

FunBagz said:


> Couldn’t resist...
> View attachment 5067469


This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Kdiamond55 said:


> What a beautiful bag! Can you fit a large iPhone in the front pocket?


Sadly, no.  The pocket is too small. I haven't found that to be an issue, though. My phone is easily accessible from the inside pocket.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Elena S said:


> LV World bandeau and Mini Damier belt
> View attachment 5069260


Congrats.  Is this belt meant to be worn at the waist or do you think think would work at the hips?  Is this 1 inch?


----------



## Elena S

M_Butterfly said:


> Congrats.  Is this belt meant to be worn at the waist or do you think think would work at the hips?  Is this 1 inch?


Hey! Yes, it’s 25 mm / 1 inch wide. I bought it to wear it both at the waist and at the hips and it works beautifully both ways


----------



## M_Butterfly

Elena S said:


> Hey! Yes, it’s 25 mm / 1 inch wide. I bought it to wear it both at the waist and at the hips and it works beautifully both ways


I have been debating on buying the VLOGO but I think it is meant to be worn at the waist and I wanted to be versatile and then I saw yours and started thinking.. maybe


----------



## Love_Couture

Was looking for a white bag for summer and I found this.  Thanks for letting me share.  Almost Friday!


----------



## bbkctpf

bigverne28 said:


> If you’re still looking for the GO Cardholder I’d stalk the website and check for atb notifications on the EU Chatting & Stalking thread. Two more became available yesterday evening around 5.30pm (UK), and were bought by 2 ladies on the thread. It seems they’re left over stock. Good luck!
> 
> Edit: ATB in Europe
> 
> View attachment 5067046


Thanks so much but I am in Canada where stock is always well 0/low in most things haha


----------



## earthx

After gifting my mother and my little sister similar ones for Valentines Day, I decided that I needed to upgrade my Kate Spade key pouch as well.

My new Monogram Key Cles, I can’t believe it took me years to get this little piece!


----------



## FunBagz

Closing out my April with three Empreinte pieces.


----------



## 23adeline

Today is the last day of April, this is my April’s  purchases recap 










p/s my Seal Khaki Keepall XS is otw, it would be my first item in May


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Today is the last day of April, this is my April’s  purchases recap
> View attachment 5070039
> View attachment 5070040
> View attachment 5070055
> View attachment 5070056
> View attachment 5070043
> View attachment 5070058
> View attachment 5070059
> View attachment 5070060
> View attachment 5070063
> 
> p/s my Seal Khaki Keepall XS is otw, it would be my first item in May


Wow what a busy month of goodies! Simply stunning!


----------



## lemondln

amandacasey said:


> Just received my special order speedy b 25 in mono!! My first speedy and made in France!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065863
> View attachment 5065864



You made me wanna another speedy B25 in monogram, so pretty and classic


----------



## MCBadian07

April Roundup! 
Key Pouch arrived last week and Victorine BTP arrived today! 
Someone precious stole my Speedy


----------



## Fendilover88

Finally pull the trigger on the petite malle, I need to find a small wallet to fit in it now


----------



## MCBadian07

Fendilover88 said:


> Finally pull the trigger on the petite malle, I need to find a small wallet to fit in it now


Congrats!! This one has been on my wishlist too!! That little trunk is adorable!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> April Roundup!
> Key Pouch arrived last week and Victorine BTP arrived today!
> Someone precious stole my Speedy
> View attachment 5070214
> View attachment 5070216
> 
> View attachment 5070223
> View attachment 5070217
> View attachment 5070218
> View attachment 5070219
> View attachment 5070220


Omg this is the cutest lol. Congrats on your April goodies!


----------



## Sibelle

MCBadian07 said:


> April Roundup!
> Key Pouch arrived last week and Victorine BTP arrived today!
> Someone precious stole my Speedy
> View attachment 5070214
> View attachment 5070216
> 
> View attachment 5070223
> View attachment 5070217
> View attachment 5070218
> View attachment 5070219
> View attachment 5070220


Haha, the speedy and victorine match perfectly with the unicorn and sofa . Great pieces!


----------



## DrTr

Fendilover88 said:


> Finally pull the trigger on the petite malle, I need to find a small wallet to fit in it now


Gorgeous!!  I know a men’s pocket organizer would fit beautifully. I also use a cles for very small bags as my wallet. Good luck and enjoy this beauty!


----------



## Fendilover88

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!!  I know a men’s pocket organizer would fit beautifully. I also use a cles for very small bags as my wallet. Good luck and enjoy this beauty!



Aww thank you so much for the suggestions. I will definitely check them out. By any chance do you know if the Chanel flap card holder could fit in it?


----------



## MooMooVT

Sneaking this in just under the wire! Ordered 3/26. So in love!


----------



## DrTr

Fendilover88 said:


> Aww thank you so much for the suggestions. I will definitely check them out. By any chance do you know if the Chanel flap card holder could fit in it?


No but I bet. There are some Chanel lovers here that could help!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> April Roundup!
> Key Pouch arrived last week and Victorine BTP arrived today!
> Someone precious stole my Speedy
> View attachment 5070214
> View attachment 5070216
> 
> View attachment 5070223
> View attachment 5070217
> View attachment 5070218
> View attachment 5070219
> View attachment 5070220


These are all so pretty especially the BTP items! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

Fendilover88 said:


> Finally pull the trigger on the petite malle, I need to find a small wallet to fit in it now


What a perfect match!


----------



## jenkom

My mon mono Speedy B30 finally arrived today today! Almost 7 weeks after ordering! Love her!


----------



## MooMooVT

jenkom said:


> My mon mono Speedy B30 finally arrived today today! Almost 7 weeks after ordering! Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070633


Is the strip ivory or white? I've noticed how the ivory photographs white - especially compared to the vachetta. This is so gorgeous! Do you plan to use an organizer? I just put my Samora NF organizer in my 35 and it fits like a dream. I lean toward less sag though


----------



## MCBadian07

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 5070573
> View attachment 5070574
> 
> Sneaking this in just under the wire! Ordered 3/26. So in love!


Gorgeous!! Love the green interior! Is this a 30 or 35?


----------



## MooMooVT

MCBadian07 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the green interior! Is this a 30 or 35?


Thank you! This is a 35B. I have a Keepall 45 so I didn't want to go with the 40 - it felt too big for my taste as a daily bag and too close to the 35. This really feels perfect for my intended purposes! Usefull as both a handbag but also a travel (airline) bag

I really sweat the details of interior and exterior colors given the no-refund nature. But I went with my gut and I'm very happy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow  what a spring treat to see your Mon Monogram reveals. They both look gorgeous! I love how those colours pop. Congrats!


MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 5070573
> View attachment 5070574
> 
> Sneaking this in just under the wire! Ordered 3/26. So in love!





jenkom said:


> My mon mono Speedy B30 finally arrived today today! Almost 7 weeks after ordering! Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070633


----------



## fabulositybebe

On the last day of April, this little guy was delivered


----------



## newaroundhere

Are vintage purchases allowed here? 

This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.


----------



## MCBadian07

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


One of my all time favorite collections!! Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## jenkom

MooMooVT said:


> Is the strip ivory or white? I've noticed how the ivory photographs white - especially compared to the vachetta. This is so gorgeous! Do you plan to use an organizer? I just put my Samora NF organizer in my 35 and it fits like a dream. I lean toward less sag though


Mine is blanc (white) and violet. I bought an organizer on Amazon that fits perfectly


----------



## MooMooVT

jenkom said:


> Mine is blanc (white) and violet. I bought an organizer on Amazon that fits perfectly


Which did you order from Amazon if it's easy enough to link. I love my Samorga but lean toward ordering the thinner version. At $81.00 ($51 For the organizer, $30 for shipping????), I'd just as soon order from Amazon at a fraction of the cost. I'm more than happy to pay a premium for a US/European made product but I do draw the line at 3X the cost.


----------



## jenkom

MooMooVT said:


> Which did you order from Amazon if it's easy enough to link. I love my Samorga but lean toward ordering the thinner version. At $81.00 ($51 For the organizer, $30 for shipping????), I'd just as soon order from Amazon at a fraction of the cost. I'm more than happy to pay a premium for a US/European made product but I do draw the line at 3X the cost.
> I looked at Samorga, but decided this one is probably good enough! This one is like $15 and fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DKD7MB2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Today is the last day of April, this is my April’s  purchases recap
> View attachment 5070039
> View attachment 5070040
> View attachment 5070055
> View attachment 5070056
> View attachment 5070043
> View attachment 5070058
> View attachment 5070059
> View attachment 5070060
> View attachment 5070063
> 
> p/s my Seal Khaki Keepall XS is otw, it would be my first item in May


Such a beautiful collection !!!!


----------



## Sarah03

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


It’s beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Last night, picked up my first bandeau last night and a vachetta strap for my Pochette Accessoires DA.


----------



## DrTr

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


of course vintage allowed! I think it’s fabulous you fulfilled a teenage dream, congrats on finding what you love. The wonderful thing about LV is they make classic monogram whether it’s a special collection or not, so I think it looks current and great!  So happy for you and thanks for sharing, it’s lovely!


----------



## LHLarsen

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


----------



## LHLarsen

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


I love the hunt too! Congratulations on the new bag!


----------



## Ava758

FunBagz said:


> Closing out my April with three Empreinte pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5070057



I love the look of the bag cinched but worry about how cinching it for a few hrs at a time will affect the leather. Have you experienced any creasing?


----------



## FunBagz

Ava758 said:


> I love the look of the bag cinched but worry about how cinching it for a few hrs at a time will affect the leather. Have you experienced any creasing?



I’ve carried them a couple times cinched and I’m not seeing any creases in the leather so far.  When I un-cinch them for storage, it does takes a while for them to open back up.


----------



## Roxannek

We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
*




*


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


What a sweet husband! Love the color and the bag looks great on you


----------



## EveyB

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


Happy Anniversary and congrats on your beautiful Alma!


----------



## snibor

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


Fabulous!  And the bag will always bring back great memories.


----------



## Roxannek

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What a sweet husband! Love the color and the bag looks great on you


Thank you


----------



## Roxannek

snibor said:


> Fabulous!  And the bag will always bring back great memories.


Yes it will. Such a fun trip.


----------



## Roxannek

EveyB said:


> Happy Anniversary and congrats on your beautiful Alma!


Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


What an amazing trip and lovely anniversary gift! So sweet of him. Hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## Roxannek

Bumbles said:


> What an amazing trip and lovely anniversary gift! So sweet of him. Hope you had a wonderful time


Awww thank you so much! And yes we had so much fun.


----------



## LHLarsen

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


You must have been 5 when you got married. You look amazing! Congratulations on the bag and your anniversary!


----------



## Roxannek

LHLarsen said:


> You must have been 5 when you got married. You look amazing! Congratulations on the bag and your anniversary!


You are definitely my new best friend  thank you so much


----------



## baghabitz34

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


Happy Anniversary! Love the Alma!


----------



## Ava758

FunBagz said:


> I’ve carried them a couple times cinched and I’m not seeing any creases in the leather so far.  When I un-cinch them for storage, it does takes a while for them to open back up.



Thanks for that info!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Happy anniversary !!!! Your Alma is stunning ! Enjoy  


Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


----------



## meluvbags

Got the Victorine compact wallet. Loveeee the bill compartment! No more stashing my bills all over the place


----------



## JetGirl216

Finally broke down and purchased the mini pochette in DE online in April. Now, of course I want one in DA to complete my collection


----------



## JetGirl216

Fresh from spraying with Apple Garde, my new Speedy 30B in Mono. Can’t wait to start using it and getting those pesky wrinkles out!


----------



## JetGirl216

BooYah said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you are all well and had a very delightful and restful Easter/Holiday break with family and loved ones
> 
> Wishing you only the best for joyous birthdays and anniversaries this month and hoping everyone here is enjoying the spring season and experiencing much love and kindness
> 
> My newest acquisition is a black beauty
> (In addition, I will also post long-overdue photos of my previous acquisitions -
> sorry and thank you for your patience )
> 
> 
> [*Apologies for the delay, my father-in-law passed away 2 weeks ago so we were preparing for burial this past Sunday.
> He is in a better place now in the heavens and in better care in God’s hands*]
> 
> View attachment 5047735
> 
> 
> Size comparison photo with Keepall XS:
> View attachment 5047736


I‘m sorry to hear, BooYah. My condolences. Thanks for sharing your lovely new LV pieces.


----------



## Wokin4aBirkin

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5041049
> 
> Not a bag purchase but I couldn’t resist these sunnies! They’re weighty and feel very well made.




love the gold detail, these just look a little chunky. the sides look beautiful though.


----------



## Wokin4aBirkin

LRG said:


> Just received this in the mail today - Toiletry Pouch 15. Still waiting on the 26 to arrive.




i have these and love them! i have had mine for 5 years i think and use them constantly


----------



## Wokin4aBirkin

niceguyKBOS said:


> New camera bag!
> 
> View attachment 5041868
> View attachment 5041869




LOVE THESE!!!!!! Is this collection still available? I thought was sold out?


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Wokin4aBirkin said:


> LOVE THESE!!!!!! Is this collection still available? I thought was sold out?



Thanks! The city keepall is actually still available on the website (US) at the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


So pretty! Happy Anni!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Fabulous!  And the bag will always bring back great memories.


I love vacay and trip purchases for this very reason!!!


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> I love vacay and trip purchases for this very reason!!!


Me too.  It’s like each bag or item has a story. ❤️


----------



## luvspurses

Roxannek said:


> We celebrated our 40th anniversary near the end of March so my sweet hubby took me to Las Vegas and into the LV store in the Forum Shops at Caesar’s to pick out a sweet bag. This was my pick! It is much more neon looking in person and the perfect little size for me.
> *
> View attachment 5072690
> View attachment 5072691
> View attachment 5072692
> View attachment 5072693
> *


congrats on your 40th and congrats on having such a sweet hubby! love your alma bb. alma bb is one  of my all time favorite lv styles . the color is fabulous and you will have lots of fun carrying this one. perfect bag, perfect size and perfect occasion to remember every time you carry it : )


----------



## luvspurses

newaroundhere said:


> Are vintage purchases allowed here?
> 
> This month for my birthday I finally purchased my teenage dream bag. I know the monogram multicolor is a bit dated now, but I think it's so beautiful and iconic. This is my third LV purchase, and my first pre-loved bag! I have to say, the hunt is addicting.
> 
> View attachment 5070826


not dated at all. fabulous!!


----------



## kellyinwelly

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest addition! 2002 vintage beauty fresh from fashionphile! I’ve been wanting a tote bag but could never pull the trigger on the neverfull. Love that this tote has a zipper, thicker handles, plus I got a great deal. She’s perfect! Please excuse my loungewear and slippers
> View attachment 5041969
> View attachment 5041970


Hi there! I love this bag and am considering it. Does the Luco have the “vuittonite” interior that can get sticky (like the GM bucket?)


----------



## SeattleGal93

kellyinwelly said:


> Hi there! I love this bag and am considering it. Does the Luco have the “vuittonite” interior that can get sticky (like the GM bucket?)


I’m not exactly sure what that is! Mine has a microfiber fabric lining. It doesn’t have the lining like the cosmetic bags have!


----------



## kellyinwelly

Thank you!!


----------



## pinkbuttafly200

I got my pink by the pool on mothers day and there is no date code or none that I visibly see in the bag but inside the inside of the pocket is some type of scannable code.


----------



## njariesgirly

Are you still liking this bag...the outdoor pouch in pink.


----------

